# كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟



## sunny man (6 أغسطس 2007)

* كيف يكون المسيح إنساناً ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه إنه إله؟!  هل قال سيدنا عيسى أنا إله اعبدوني؟!*​*الإجابة: *​إن كان *المسيح** هو كلمة الله*، فهو بالضرورة *يحمل صفات الله *لأن المشابهة قائمة بين الله وكلمته.  فإن كان النور الصادر من الشمس يحمل صفات الشمس، والكلمة المولودة من العقل تحمل صفات العقل.  *فهكذا كلمة الله يحمل صفات الله لأنه مولود منه وأصلاً قائم فيه*.  فإن كان الله جوهره روحي بعيد عن المادة وغير محدود وموجود في كل مكان وأزلي وأبدي.
          أما *ظهوره في شخص المسيح بالجسد *من القديسة مريم فهو أمر حادث له في زمان هذا العالم من أجل رسالة معينة للبشرية هي *رسالة الخلاص*.  كمان أن تجسده لم يحد من لاهوته ولم يغير من صفاته الإلهية، لأن اللاهوت لا يُحَد وصفاته لا تتغير.
وإن كان كلمة الله يحمل صفات الله فهو صورة الله.  لأنه كما أن الكلمة المولودة من العقل الإنساني هي صورة طبق الأصل للعقل الذي ولدها.  وكل من يريد أن يرى العقل يراه في كلمته، لأنه قد يصمت الإنسان برهة ولا تعرف ما يدور في عقله ولكنه بمجرد أن يتكلم يتضح مكنون عقله وما يخفيه داخله.  لذلك فإنه يمكن الحكم برجاحة العقل أو عدمها من كلام الإنسان.  فهكذا كلمة الله هو صورة الله ومن يراه يكون كأنه قد رأى الله.  وهذا ما رأينه في المسيح حسب شهادة الكتاب له أنه صورة الله (رسالة فيلبي 6:2) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا).
وإن كان كلمة الله هو صورة الله بالحقيقة فهو يمثل شخص الله أيضاً ولكن كواحد معه وليس كأحد غيره.  لأنه كما نقول إن نور الشمس يمثل الشمس لأنه مولود منها وغير منفصل عنها.  ونقول عن الكلمة إنها تمثل العقل لأنها مولودة منه وغير منفصلة عنه، هكذا كلمة الله نقول عنه إنه يمثل شخص الله لأنه مولود منه وغير منفصل عنه وواحد معه، والواحد مع الله إله، والمولود من إله هو إله.  فلا غبار إذاً على القول إن السيد المسيح إله.  هذا هو التوضيح الأول لألوهية السيد المسيح.
          وهذا ما يقرره الإنجيل في قوله "*في البدء كان الكلمة وكان الكلمة الله، كل شيء به كان..  وكوِّن العالم به، ولم يعرفه العالم..  والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده*" (*يوحنا*1:1-14).  وفي سورة آل عمران يقول القرآن بنفس هذا المعنى "إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك *بكلمة منه* إسمه عيسى". ليس هناك تأكيد أكثر من هذا لألوهية السيد المسيح!
          أما التوضيح الثاني فهو أنه بجانب حقيقة جوهره الروحي ككلمة الله وإتصافه بالصفات الإلهية، فهناك أيضاً حقيقة *أعمال**عجائبه**ومعجزاته**.  وهي أعمال الله ذاته*.
          فالمسيح له المجد أظهر *سلطانه على إعطاء الحياة* بإقامته الموتى، وأظهر *قدرته كخالق* عندما خلق عينين من الطين للمولود أعمى، وعندما خلق خمراً من الماءومن الخمسة أرغفة والسمكتين طعاماً لخمسة عشر ألف نسمة، وأظهر سلطانه على *إبراء النفوس والأجساد*.. وأظهر *سلطانه على الشياطين*.. إلخ.
          كذلك له *سلطان دينونة البشر* يوم يُبعَث الناس من القبور في يوم الحشر الذي هو يوم الدينونة.  ومن المعروف أن الدينونة هي من سلطان الله وحده..  والعالم كله ينتظر مجيئه ثانية من السماء لدينونة جميع البشر.
​  عندما نفكر في شهادة الكتاب المؤكدة عن شخص المسيح يمكننا أن نري الكثير من العناصر والنصوص المختلفة التي تؤكد وتبرهن ألوهيته. فمثلاً هناك *النبوات المسيانية*مثل ما جاء في (مزمور 2: 7 -  12) الذي يتحدث عنه *كابن الله*. (مزمور 110: 1) يعلنه *كرب *(مزمور 45: 6، أشعياء 9: 6) تتحدث عن أنه الله وهناك النصوص التعليمية مثل (*يوحنا* 1: 1، 14) يتحدث عن المسيح علي أنه الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. (فيلبي 2: 5 -  1) تتحدث عنه أنه "صورة الله" (عبرانيين 1: 2 -  3، كولوسي 1: 15) تعلن "أنه بهاء مجد الله ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته" (عبرانيين 1: 8) يعلن بكل جرأة أنه هو الله. (1 تيموثاوس 3: 16) تؤكد أن "الله ظهر في الجسد" (مرقس 2: 27، لوقا 5: 20، *يوحنا*11: 43 -  44) كل هذه الشواهد تشهد بامتياز ألوهية المسيح. وهي أيضاً تعيد تعريف السبت وغفران الخطايا وإقامة الموتي. وبالإضافة إلي قيامته بالجسد فإن أقواله التي يعلن فيها "أناهو" تقدم لنا أوضح تأكيدات وبراهين ألوهيته. وفي هذه الأقوال يفصح بنفسه عن الإله المتجسد. وبمساعدة الرسول يوحنا الذي يسجل نفس كلمات الرب يسوع كشاهد عيان ومعه بعض اللاهوتيين المعروفين أحاول تقديم هذه الحقيقة. 
وأبدأ بتسجيل الأغراض الواضحة للبشير يوحنا في كتابته لإنجيل المسيح في (20: 30 -  31) ويقرر يوحنا بوضوح "وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب. وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن *يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله *ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه". وهكذا نري هدفين ليوحنا: 
* أولاً: يكشف ويوضح أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله. *
*ثانياً: يريد أن يعرف الناس ألوهية المسيح الحقيقية "لكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه". *
والآن أود أن ألفت النظر للهدف الأول والأساسي ليوحنا. وكما رأينا يحاول يوحنا أن يبرهن أن يسوع هو المسيح مخلص العالم (*يوحنا* 4: 42). وفي محاولته ذلك يسجل أشياء كثيرة تعينه علي ذلك. مثل شهادة يوحنا المعمدان عنه (1: 29 -  32 -  36) والسامرية (4: 39 -  42) يسوع (8: 13 -  14) والله نفسه (8: 17، 12: 28 -  30) كل هذا يعطينا وصفاً لحياته وإرساليته وأعماله وأقواله وموته وقيامته. كما سجل يوحنا المعجزات المختلفة التي أجراها يسوع. و*يوحنا* وحده من بين كل الأناجيل الذي يعطي وصفاً لعظة المسيح علي الجبل التي تلقي الضوء علي معني رسالة المعجزات التي أجراها المسيح. وفي موعظة الجبل يذكر المسيح بعض أقواله التي تبدأ "أنا هو" مثل "أنا هو خبز الحياة" (6: 35) "أنا هو القيامة والحياة". وباقي الأقوال حدثت أثناء مناقشاته مع الناس (*يوحنا* 8: 12) ومع الفريسيين (10: 7 -  9 -  11) ومع التلاميذ (14: 6، 15: 1) 
والأمر الآخر الذي أود أن ألفت نظر القراء له هو الكلمات اليونانية التي ترجمتها "أنا هو". وعن ذلك يقول "ليون موريس" إن يسوع يستخدم هذه الكلمات التأكيدية "أنا هو" لكي يذكر تعاليمه الهامة عن نفسه. 
وفي اللغة اليونانية لا يكتب فاعل الفعل: وصيغة الفعل توضح من هو الفاعل. ولكن لو أردنا تأكيد الفاعل عندما نستخدم الضمير المناسب. والذي يجعل هذا الأمر ذو أهمية في إنجيل يوحنا هو أننا نري استخدام مشابه في الترجمة اليونانية للعهد القديم. حيث نجد المترجمين يستخدمون صيغة التأكيد في الكلام عندما يعبرون عن كلمات تفوه بها الله. وعندما استخدم يسوع تعبير "أنا هو" فهو يتحدث بصيغة الألوهية وهناك اتفاق بين العلماء الدارسين لإنجيل يوحنا أن هذا النوع من الله هو مؤشر هام لما يريد أن يخبرنا به يوحنا عن شخص يسوع. (1) وبكلمات أخري، عندما استخدم يسوع تعبير "أنا هو" كان يشير إلي ألوهيته وكان يوحنا يفعل نفس الشئ عندما سجل أقوال يسوع. 
ويقول "موريس" أن هناك مجموعتان في أقوال "أنا هو" مجموعة بها المبتدأ وأخري بدونه. وعلق علي ذلك بالقول: "كلا التركيبين غير عاديين" ويقتبس ما قاله "ج. هـ. برنارد" ثم يقول "وهذا بكل وضوح أسلوب التعبير عن ألوهيته ..."  (2) وبفحص مجموعتي أقوال "أنا هو" أود أن أتبع مثال "موريس" وأقدم المجموعة السابقة أولاً والأخيرة ثانياً. 
*"أنا هو خبز الحياة" *
من أول وأهم أقوال المسيح التي تبدأ "أنا هو" والمذكورة في إنجيل يوحنا (6: 35) "أنا هو خبز الحياة" وقد قال المسيح هذا القول عقب إشباعه للجماهير. وأثناء أقواله قال لهم "لا تنظروا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية الذي يعطيه لكم ابن الإنسان" (6: 27). وبينما كان المسيح يحاول أن يحثهم علي الإيمان به يواجهه تحد لكي يوضح لهم من هو "فأية آية تصنع لنري ونؤمن بك؟ (عدد 30) ثم أضافوا: "آباؤنا أكلوا المن في البرية كما هو مكتوب: إنه أعطاهم خبزاً من السماء ليأكلوا" (عدد 31) وهم بذلك كانوا يشيروا بوضوح إلي أن موسي أعطاهم المن لأن المسيح استمر في تصحيح مفهومهم الخاطئ. فقال "الحق أقول لكم: ليس موسي أعطاكم الخبز من السماء بل أبي" (عدد 32) ثم يضيف: "أبي يعطيكم الخبز الحقيقي من السماء لأن خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم" (عدد 33) وبذلك يوضح يسوع لهم أن الله لم يعطهم الخبز النازل من السماء فحسب (في الماضي) بل أنه مازال يعطيهم وأشار إلي نفسه أنه هو "الخبز النازل من السماء" (عدد 33). وكان قصد المسيح الواضح أن يحرك فيهم الرغبة الروحية وإذ بهم يطلبون هذا الخبز النازل من السماء ولكن كان تفكيرهم مرتبط بطلب الخبز المادي كما يظهر هذا في محادثتهم فيما بعد. 
وإذ بيسوع يجيبهم بكل قوة "أنا هو خبز الحياة من يأتي إلي لا يجوع ومن يؤمن بي لا يعطش" (عدد 35). وتوضح هذه الآية جوهر رسالة يسوع. إنه الاستجابة لحاجيات قلب الإنسان: "فخبز الحياة يشير إلي الدور الأساسي الذي يقوم به يسوع لكي يشبع الروح الإنسانية. فخبز يسوع هو المصدر الأول والرئيسي للغذاء الروحي. ولأن الخبز هو الغذاء الرئيسي في العالم لذلك فهو يستطيع أن يشبع كل إنسان. فيسوع هو مخلص العالم. ومعطي الحياة للعالم (عدد 33). ويقول "موريس" أن أداة التعريف "الـ" (الخبز) تشير إلي أن يسوع وحده فقط هو خبز الحياة. ويقرر "ميلن" أن خبز الحياة يشير أيضاً إلي الطبيعة المشبعة ليسوع "ويظهر هذا في قوله" لن يجوع ولن يعطش. فكل أنواع الخبز الأخري مثل المن تترك إحساساً بالجوع في النهاية. وبمقارنتها بمن اختبر المسيح فإنه لا يحتاج إلي أي شئ آخر لإشباعه. وباختصار فإن يسوع بقوله "أنا هو خبز الحياة" يكشف عن طبيعته السماوية وأنه هو فقط الذي يستطيع أن يشبع الحاجة الروحية لمستمعيه. 
يخبرنا يوحنا في بداية إنجيله أن الكلمة المتجسد "فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس والنور يضئ في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه" (*يوحنا*1: 4 -  5). ومرة أخري يستخدم يوحنا تشبيه النور ويضخم ما قاله سابقاً. ويقرر يوحنا أن المسيح قال أنه نور العالم وأقوال أخري متشابهة في مناسبات مختلفة (8: 12، 9: 5، 12: 35 -  39). وبالرغم من أن يوحنا لم يخبرنا بالضبط متي قال المسيح هذا (8: 12) ولكنه يعرفنا بالمكان الذي قال فيه. حدث هذا في عيد المظال في فناء الهيكل.  (7: 14). 
وأثناء عيد المظال يحدث حدثين دينيين مهمين ولهما إشارة رمزية. الأول هو صب المياه علي الجانب الغربي من المذبح بواسطة الكهنة اللاويين وهم ينشدون ما جاء في مزمور 113. أما الحدث الثاني فهو إضاءة العديد من الشموع الضخمة داخل الهيكل. ويقول البشير يوحنا أن يسوع انتهز هذه الفرصة لاستخدام هذين الرمزين ليوضح تعاليمه لهم (7: 37 -  38، 8: 12). وقد ذكر تشبيه النور في العهد القديم. فمجد الله الذي كان يملأ المكان في السحابة كان يقود الناس إلي أرض الموعد (خروج 13: 21 -  22) وكان يحميهم من أعدائهم (خروج 14: 19 -  25) وتدرب الإسرائيليون علي الغناء "الرب نوري وخلاصي" (مزمور 27: 1) وكانت كلمة الله وناموسه هي النور الذي يضئ الطريق لمن يتعلقون بوصاياه (مزمور 119: 105، 6: 23). وأضاء نور الله في رؤيا (زكريا 1: 4، 13، 26، 28) وبالخلاص (عبرانيين 3: 3 -  4) "والنور هو يهوه العامل وسطهم" (مزمور 44: 3) ويخبرنا أشعياء أن عبد الرب قد جعل نوراً للأمم ليكون خلاص لأقصي الأرض (أشعياء 49: 6) وسيكون العصر الآتي وقت يكون فيه الرب نفسه نوراً أبدياً لشعبه (أشعياء 60: 19 - 22  ورؤيا 21: 23 -  24) كما أن (زكريا 14: 5 -  7) له أهمية خاصة بوعده بالنور في اليوم الأخير ويتبعه وعد بالماء الحي التي تخرج من أورشليم وربما كان هذا النص هو الذي يقرأ في هذا العيد. 
ولهذا وهم يحملون في أذهانهم كل هذه الآيات والطقوس كان إعلان يسوع مدوياً بقوة. وخاصة عندما قال أنه نور للعالم كله وليس لليهود فقط. والإشارة إلي النور ليس فقط مادياً وأخلاقياً كما يستنتج "موريس" عندما أعلن يسوع "إن كان أحد يمشي في الليل يعثر لأن النور ليس فيه" (11: 9 -  10) وهذه الإشارة إلي النور الغير موجود فيه يوضح أننا انتقلنا من النور المادي إلي الحقيقة الروحية ويعلق "موريس" بالقول "إن يسوع أخبر مستمعيه أن الذين يرفضونه ولا يتخذونه مخلصاً لحياتهم هم في خطر عظيم. وبالاختصار نقول أن الفكر الرئيسي في القول "أنا هو نور العالم" أن يسوع هو النور الوحيد الذي يجب أن نرحب به ونؤمن به أيضاً وإلا سوف نهلك. 
*"أنا هو الباب" *
جاء هذا القول وسط معركة كلامية حدثت بين الفريسيين. ونري يسوع في الفصل التاسع وهو يشفي إنساناً أعمي الذي دافع عن يسوع وآمن به (9: 34 -  38). بعد هذه المعجزة والمعاملة السيئة التي لقيها الرجل الأعمي من الفريسيين قارن يسوع نفسه بالقادة الدينيين في ذلك الوقت ووصفهم بأنهم "سراق ولصوص" هذا التناقض بين المسيح وبين القادة الدينيين أخذ صورة التشبيهات الصارخة في  (10: 1) "حظيرة الخراف" (عدد 2) "الراعي" (عدد 3) "البواب"  " الباب" وبالرغم من حيوية ووضوح هذه التشبيهات لم يفهم الفريسيون قصد يسوع منها (عدد 6). ولكي يوضح يسوع رسالته شرح لهم المعاني المقصودة. فمثلاً وهو يقول "أنا هو الباب" (الذي تدخل منه الخراف إلي الحظيرة) (عدد 7) وقبل ذلك تحدث عن نفسه "كالراعي" (عدد 2) ووضحه بصورة أفضل (عدد 10). 
ماذا كان يقصد يسوع بقوله "أنا هو الباب ؟" ولكي نجيب علي هذا السؤال من الأفضل أن نتذكر أن حظيرة الخراف عادة بها باب واحد والرعاة في الشرق الأدني غالباً ما يناموا عند هذا الباب ويقومون بنفس وظيفة هذا الباب وطبق المسيح هذا التشبيه علي الراعي. ولهذا فلكي نجيب علي سؤالنا نري المسيح يقول أنه هو نفسه وليس أحد آخر الذي من خلاله يمكن للخراف أن تدخل وتخرج وتجد مرعي (9: 9 -  10) وكما يستنتج "موريس" قائلاً "قال يسوع أنا هو الباب" وليس "باب" أي أنه هو وحده الطريق للحياه. وهذا تأكيد آخر لما يقوله يسوع "السارق يأتي ليسرق ويذبح ويهلك وأما أنا فقد أتيت لتكون لكم حياة وليكون لكم أفضل. وهنا يصر يسوع علي أنه توجد طريق واحدة فقط للتمتع بالحياة الأبدية ومصدر واحد فقط لمعرفة الله ونبع واحد للغذاء الروحي وأساس واحد للأمن الروحي وهو يسوع فقط". ثم قال يسوع "إن دخل بي أحد يخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعي" (عدد 9) وبالرغم من أنه لم يوضح ماذا يقصد بكلمة "يخلص" فيمكن أن تعني "الحصول علي الحياة الأبدية" لأننا نجد تفسيرين "للخلاص" والحصول علي "الحياة الأبدية" مرتبطتين في (*يوحنا*3 ك 16 -  17) ولهذا يجب علينا أن نفهم الربط بين الإثنين. 
وفي الختام كما يقول "موريس" ومرة أخري نحن نواجه فكرة الخلاص الشامل بمعني أنه يمكن أن يدخل من الباب فقط. وإذا كان هناك باب واحد لكل الجنس البشري لذلك فمرة أخري نتذكر شيئاً مهماً للغاية عن يسوع مثل كل أقواله الأخري "أنا هو" فإن قوله "أنا هو الباب" يقودنا للتفكير في ألوهيته. 
*"أنا هو **الراعي الصالح**" *
في (يوحنا 10: 1) يتحدث يسوع عن الراعي ويضيف صفة "الصالح". ومرة أخري يقارن يسوع نفسه بالقادة الدينيين الذين يقول عنهم "أنهم رعاية غير صالحين أو الراعي الأجير" (10: 12 -  13) وهنا يشير إلي الفريسيين الذين لا يهتمون بالخراف. وهي إشارة واضحة لمعاملتهم السيئة للرجل الأعمي الذي شفاه المسيح. 
عندما استخدم يسوع كلمة "الراعي الصالح" كان يتحدث عن طبيعته الصالحة واستقامته الأخلاقية وجماله. وعند استخدامه كلمة "الراعي" كان يتحدث عن مكانته. فهو راعي الخراف الذي يحمي ويقود ويرشد ويطعم خرافه. وكان يسوع يشير أيضاً إلي إرساليته. وفي ثلاثة مناسبات تحدث يسوع عن أنه "يضع نفسه" من أجل الخراف (10: 15 -  17 -  18). فالراعي الذي يحمي خرافه يحميهم حتي الموت. ويكشف الراعي الآن علي أنه الذبيحة "حمل الله" (يوحنا 1: 29، 35) الذي يضع حياته طوعاً من أجل الخراف. "إن موت المسيح لم يكن حادثاً تراجيدياً ولكنه معين من قبل السماء في حين أن الخلاص يناله من يثق فيه". فهو ليس فقط من أجل "خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة" يضع نفسه ولكن من أجل خراف حظيرة أخري (10: 16) الأمم. "لكي تكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد"   (10: 16). كيف يمكن أن موت شخص واحد يفتدي كثيرين ما لم يقوم بهذا العمل شخصية سماوية. ولهذا نقول أن أقوال "أنا هو" تعلن ألوهية يسوع المسيح. 
*"أنا هو القيامة والحياة" *
قال يسوع هذا لمرثا الذي توفي أخوها لعازر منذ بضعة أيام وعندما قال لها يسوع إن لعازر سوف يقوم اعتقدت أنه يتحدث عن يوم القيامة (11: 23 -  24) وعند هذه النقطة يعلن هذا القول المدوي "أنا هو القيامة والحياة. من يؤمن بي وإن مات فسيحيا" (11: 25 -  26) وبهذا القول يعلن يسوع أنه ليس فقط يمكنه أن يقيم من الأموات ويمنح الحياة بل أنه هو نفسه القيامة والحياة. كما قال يوحنا   (1: 4) "فيه كانت الحياة" ويقول "موريس" أنه هو القيامة تعني أن الموت (الذي يبدو لنا أنه نهاية كل شئ) لم يعد عقبة، وأنه هو الحياة تعني أن صفة الحياة التي يعطيها لنا هنا والآن لن تتوقف (10: 15). وقول يسوع هذا يسانده إقامة لعازر من الموت (يوحنا 10: 44). 
وفي التعليق علي ما سجله يوحنا عن حادثة إقامة لعازر يقول "موريس": "إنه يكتب عن شخص عظيم وغير عادي وله قوة تغلب الموت. إنه يثبت للجنس البشري أننا كلنا في النهاية سنواجه الموت ولا نستطيع أن نفعل شيئاً حياله. قد يمكننا أن نؤجل الموت لفترة ولكن عندما يحدث لا نستطيع إيقافه. ولكن يوحنا يكتب عن الرب الذي يمكنه أن يهزم الموت. أن القول "أنا هو القيامة والحياة" لا يستطيع أن يتفوه به شخص عادي ولكن يستطيع ذلك شخص سماوي فقط. 
*"أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" *
في مساء  ليلة الصلب بدأ يسوع يودع التلاميذ فأقام العشاء الأخير وأعلن عن رحيله (*يوحنا* 13:   33 -  36، 14: 2 -  3). وعند إعلانه عن رحيله قال "وتعلمون حيث أنا أذهب وتعلمون الطريق" (14: 4) فقال له توما "ياسيد لسنا نعلم أين تذهب فكيف نقدر أن نعرف الطريق؟" أراد توما أن يوضح الموقف لأنه لم يتمكن من فهم ما قاله المسيح. وقد أعطي هذا المسيح فرصة لكي يوضح لهم ما قاله ولذلك قال "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" "لا أحد يأتي إلي الآب إلا بي" (14: 6) وبالرغم من غموض هذه الأقوال إلا أنها تشتمل علي ثلاثة أمور هامة عن المسيح: هو الطريق -  هو الحق -  هو الحياة. 
يقول أولاً "أنا هو الطريق" ومرة أخري نري نوعاً من التخصيص فالأمر مقصور عليه هو فقط ولا يمكننا أن نغفل ذلك. ولأن يسوع يشير إلي ذهابه إلي بيت الآب (عدد 2) "وليس أحد يأتي إلي الآب إلا بي" (عدد 6) يمكننا أن نري هنا أنه لا يتحدث عن طريق أخلاقي ولكن عن طريق الخلاص الذي يقود إلي الآب. فهو يقول بكل ثقة أنه ليس واحد من الطرق الكثيرة التي تقود إلي الله ولكنه "الطريق الوحيد". وهذا القول القوي والواضح يضرب في الصميم ما يؤمن به مجمعنا من تعدد طرق الوصول إلي الله. وهو بذلك يحطم بكل قوة أفكار الإنسان الغير حقيقية للإقتراب إلي الله ويؤكد انفراده بهذا الطريق. إن موته النيابي مرتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً بكونه هو الطريق. فبهذا الموت تصالح البشر الخطاه مع الله. 
ثانياً: "أنا هو الحق". وهذا يوضح صدقه الكامل والاعتماد الكلي عليه. فكل ما قاله وكل ما فعله نؤمن به ونثق فيه لا لأنه يقول الحق بل لأنه "هو الحق" فهو كلمة الله المتجسد (1: 1، 14). وقال "كارسون" "إن يسوع هو الحق لأنه بجسد رؤية الله ذاته" (1: 18) وهو وحده الذي قال وفعل كل ما أعطاه الآب. "والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً ..." (يوحنا 1: 14). 
"أنا هو الحياة" ويعلق "موريس" بالقول: "إن هذه الكلمات تذكرنا بما قاله المسيح "أنا هو القيامة والحياة" ونلاحظ هنا أن يسوع مرتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً بالحياه. إن له حياة من نوع خاص ووجوده الذاتي هو من وجود الله (5: 16). إنه هو الحياه بل ومصدر الحياه للأخرين. (3: 16). إن يسوع هو الطريق الوحيد إلي الله وقد قال كل الحق الذي لم يقله أي شخص آخر. 
*"أنا الكرمة الحقيقية" *
أثناء وجوده في العلية أعلن يسوع للتلاميذ مرتين أنه "الكرمة". في المرة الأولي يربط نفسه بالآب ويقول "أنا الكرمة الحقيقية وأبي الكرام" (15: 1) وفي المرة الثانية يربط نفسه بالمؤمنين ويقول "أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان" ثم يواصل حديثه عن السكني المتبادلة بين المخلص والمخلصين. (15: 5). 
وضح الكثير من المعلقين الصلة بين قول يسوع أنه الكرمة وبين استخدام الكرمة في العهد القديم. يقول اللاهوتي "بروس ميلن" "إن صورة الكرم تخدم رسالة المسيح بطريقتين هامتين. أولاً هي الرمز الأسمي لإسرائيل. كرمة ذهبية ضخمة تنتشر وتغطي رواق الهيكل كما أن العملة التي صكت أثناء الثورة ضد الرومان (67 -  70 ق. م) تحمل رمز الكرمة. وبالعهد القديم تلميحات وثيقة الصلة بالكرمة. وأقوي نص في العهد القديم يقول المسيح أنا الكرمة هو (مزمور 80: 8) حيث يقول عن إسرائيل "كرمة من مصر نقلت" "لتكن يدك علي رجل يمينك الذي اخترته بنفسك" (عدد 17). 
ولكن الكرمة احترقت بالنار "هي محروقة بنار مقطوعة" (مزمور 80: 16). وفشلت إسرائيل في القيام بالدور الذي أسنده إليها الله في أن تكون "فقد جعلتك نوراً للأمم لتكون خلاص إلي أقصي الأرض" (أشعياء 49: 6) ولكن إسرائيل انجذبت إلي آلهة الأمم الأخري التي حولها بدلاً من جعلهم رسالتها. وابتعادهم هذه القرون الطويلة عن مقاصد الله وصل إلي قمته برفضهم المسيا وملكوت الله. (19: 15). ولكن مقاصد الله التي رفضتها إسرائيل لم تنته أو تضيع. لقد حملها من جديد من وقف وسط إسرائيل وبين التلاميذ. وبمقارنته بالكرمة التي حطمت نفسها بعصيانها أصبح يسوع الكرمة الحقيقية. إنه ابن الطاعة الذي بتضحيته وذبيحته تحققت المقاصد القديمة التي رفضتها إسرائيل. "وتباركت فيه جميع قبائل الأرض" (تكوين 12: 2). 
إن صورة الكرمة تشير أيضاً إلي الرسالة. فالكرمة نبات له منفعة كبيرة وله ثمار وفيرة. ويقول "و. تمبل" تعيش الكرمة لكي تعطي عصارة حياتها. زهرتها صغيرة ولكن ثمارها وافرة. وعندما تنضج الثمار ينزع العنب وتقلم الكرمة وقد أكد يسوع علي هذا العمل (*يوحنا* 15: 2، 4، 5، 8، 16) ولهذا يجب أن نتنبه لهذا النص الذي يركز علي العلاقة الداخلية مع الله. والقصد من ذلك هو تجديد رسالة إسرائيل في المسيح المسيا ومجتمع التلاميذ. في حين لم تغيب تماماً بعض العناصر الموضوعية (إشارة المسيح إلي المحبة والطاعة لوصاياه (يوحنا 15: 10، 12، 17) ويظل التركيز علي إرساليته. فبعد موت المسيح وقيامته سوف يترك هذا العالم. وأرسل تلاميذه للعالم لكي يحملوا إرساليته أثناء غيابه. وهذا هو المعني الرئيسي المتضمن في قول المسيح "أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان". 
وإن كنت ألتقي مع تفسير "ميلن" عن أن يسوع هو الذي حقق أهداف رسالة الله وهو الكرمة الحقيقية وكل ذلك من خلال حياته وموته وقيامته. ولكني لا أتفق تماماً مع تفسيره عن "أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان". كما أنني أوافق علي ما قاله "إن القول الذي تلي ذلك يؤكد الصلة القوية بالمسيح" الذي يثبت في وأنا فيه يأتي بثمر كثير. لأنكم بدوني لا تقدروا أن تفعلوا شيئاً" (15: 5) ويواصل "ميلن" كلامه "إنه من الخطأ أن نفترض أننا بطاقتنا الجسدية نستطيع أن نفعل أي شئ يسر الله. لأننا في ذلك نحتاج القوة التي هو وحده  يستطيع أن يمنحنا إياها. إن شرط الثمر في الخدمة المسيحية هو الصلة القوية بالمسيح. وكلمة "ثمار" في العهد الجديد تعني صفات الشخصية المسيحية (متي 3: 8، 7: 20، رومية 6: 22، غلاطية 5: 22). 
وعندما نؤمن أن "للرب الخلاص" (يونان 2: 9) وأن المسيح تعين من قبل الله ليكون نوراً للأمم وخلاصناً إلي أقصي الأرض (أشعياء 49: 6) وأن تغيير المؤمن يمكن فقط بعمل الروح القدس الساكن فينا (رومية 8: 9) والعلاقة القوية به (*يوحنا*15: 5). إن هذا القول "أنا هو الكرمة الحقيقية" يوضح ألوهية المسيح.


----------



## اسكندرانى (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

؟



لماذا ؟؟؟؟


لماذا الحذف   ؟؟

أليس هذا قسم الرد على الشبهات   ؟؟؟


لماذا لاتردون بدلا من الحذف   ؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohraeel (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*حذف ايه؟
محدش حذفلك حاجه اصلا
ومفيش تعديل حتى على المشاركه
وانا لسه طالعه من الموضوع ده دلوقتى ومكانش فيه اى رد!
ده حتى انت ملحقتش تقراه 

ماتتكلم انت طيب ونشوف هتقول ايه
سمعنا صوتك...............*


----------



## اسكندرانى (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



mohraeel قال:


> *حذف ايه؟
> محدش حذفلك حاجه اصلا
> ومفيش تعديل حتى على المشاركه
> وانا لسه طالعه من الموضوع ده دلوقتى ومكانش فيه اى رد!
> ...





شكرا على الرد

ولكن الرد الذى حذف انا وضعته بالأمس وليس الآن كما تظن 


والاجابة عند الادارة ...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

يا اسكندرانى
خليك في الموضوع و بلاش تشتيت
تعلم النظام و اتبعه


----------



## mohraeel (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

اعتقد ان حتى لو الادراه حذفتلك اى رد
يبقى بسبب انك خالفت قواعد المنتدى
انما لما تتكلم فى سياق الموضوع وبكل احترام اكيد كلنا هنسمعلك
علشان هدفنا هو خدمتكم واستنارة العقول وتوصيل رسالة محبة رب المجد يسوع المسيح
الرب يباركك وينور طريقك​


----------



## اسكندرانى (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



mohraeel قال:


> اعتقد ان حتى لو الادراه حذفتلك اى رد
> يبقى بسبب انك خالفت قواعد المنتدى
> انما لما تتكلم فى سياق الموضوع وبكل احترام اكيد كلنا هنسمعلك
> علشان هدفنا هو خدمتكم واستنارة العقول وتوصيل رسالة محبة رب المجد يسوع المسيح
> الرب يباركك وينور طريقك​





شكرا لك



سأواصل النقاش ولكن اذا رأت الادارة اى ملحوظة فلتناقشنى فيه قبل حذفها 


اوك   ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسكندرانى (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



> إن كان المسيح هو كلمة الله، فهو بالضرورة يحمل صفات الله




كيف مخلوق يحمل صفات خالقه  ( الله ) ؟؟؟





> لأنه مولود منه وأصلاً قائم فيه





كيف تقول هذا البكلام ..؟؟ الله يلد ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ................ وكيف قائم فيه ...؟؟؟

الم ترى ان هذا ازدواج للآلهة ..؟؟؟؟



هذا ابتاءا وسأواصل فى وقت لاحق باقى التعليقات والتساؤلات


----------



## mohraeel (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*لا تقم بأسلوب القص واللصق واكمل ما بدأت -النص هكذا*


> إن كان المسيح هو كلمة الله، فهو بالضرورة يحمل صفات الله لأن المشابهة قائمة بين الله وكلمته. فإن كان النور الصادر من الشمس يحمل صفات الشمس، والكلمة المولودة من العقل تحمل صفات العقل. فهكذا كلمة الله يحمل صفات الله لأنه مولود منه وأصلاً قائم فيه



االله ظهر فى الجسد وأخذ الناسوت(الجسد)من القديسه العذراء مريم
لا تقسيم ولا تجزئه ولا ازدواجيه
اوضح اكثر
ان الثلاثة اقانيم هى اله واحد الذى هو الله 
كلمة اقنوم تعنى(ما هو تحت الكيان)اى ما يقوم عليه الكيان الالهى او الجوهر الالهى
انها خصائص الله وليست مكوناته!
-خاصية الوجود وهو (اقنوم الاب)
-خاصية العقل الناطق(وهو اقنوم الابن)
-خاصية الحياه (وهو اقنوم الروح القدس)

-وبالنسبه لكلمة يلد فهى تشير الى الابوه وليست الى الولادة الجسدانيه
حينما نشير الى طفل نقول انه فلان ولد فلان (اى ابنه)

-(قـــــا ئـــــم فــــــيه)اى منه ولم نقل انه مجزاء او متعدد!
واوضحهالك بطريقة مبسطه
حينما تقل كلاما -هل تقل انا قولت كذا وكذا .....ام تقل لسانى هو الذى قال انا لم اقل شيئا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل انت منفصل عن عقلك او تفكيرك او كلامك!
عقلك وروحك ونطقك هى انت؟ ام اخرون معك؟
-كذلك الله له كل المجد هو بكيانه وبكلمته وروحه القدوس لم ينفصل ولم يتجزأ ولم يزدوج

فى انتظار استفساراتك لمجاوبتك على سبب الرجاء الساكن فينا
والرب ينير قلبك وطريقك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## زيد القسام (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

ادام اليس كلمة الله و روحه


----------



## استفانوس (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

طبعا لا 
ادم ياعزيزي  ليس كلمة الله المسيح هو كلمة الله 
وادام ليس من روح الله بل نفخح فيه نسمة حياة
وشتان مابينهما
ادم ترابي من الارض
المسيح روحي من السماء
ادم مخلوق
المسيح خالق


----------



## زيد القسام (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

لا ادام روح الله ان متله متل المسيح عليهما السلام  ان لم يكون خلقه اكتر اعجاز كيف يكون المسيح اله وهو يقول انا لا استطيع ان افعل من نفسي شيء


----------



## استفانوس (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



> لا ادام روح الله ان متله متل المسيح


ممكن دليلك



> اكتر اعجاز كيف يكون المسيح اله وهو يقول انا لا استطيع ان افعل من نفسي شيء


اخي الحبيب لو انك قرأت الموضوع لكنت عرفت من هو المسيح وما طبيعته اللاهوتية والناسوتية


----------



## زيد القسام (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

من اي كتاب تريد الدليل


----------



## mohraeel (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*من الكتاب المقدس طبعا
لأن اى حاجه تانيه مش هنعتد بيها
منتظره الاجابه؟!*


----------



## زيد القسام (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

وفي 1 كو 15: 45 يدعو الرسول المسيح (( آدم الأخير)) قائلاً (( صار آدم الإنسان الأول نفساً حية 
ما معنى نفس اليس روح ). وقد جبله اله من تراب الأرض ونفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة(تك 2: 7). ما معنى نسمة الحياة


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



زيد القسام قال:


> ادام اليس كلمة الله و روحه


 
اولا اسمه أدم
ثانيا, لا ادم ليس كلمة الله و ليس روح الله
حاول التكلم بمفاهيم مسيحية من الكتاب المقدس, لا من عقيدة ثانية!


----------



## mohraeel (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



> وفي 1 كو 15: 45 يدعو الرسول المسيح (( آدم الأخير)) قائلاً (( صار آدم الإنسان الأول نفساً حية
> ما معنى نفس اليس روح ).



*بلاش شغل القص واللصق
اكمل الايه لأخرها يا عزيزى
الايه((هكذا مكتوب ايضا صار ادم الانسان الاول نفسا حيه وادم الاخير روحا محييا))1كورنثوس15: 45
يعنى مين (محييا)غير الله-هل ينفع تساويه بأدم 
ابونا ادم نفخ فيه الرب نسمة حياه فأصبح فيه روح
ادم الاخير يشير للمسيح المحييى من موت الخطيه بعملية الفداء​*


> وقد جبله اله من تراب الأرض ونفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة(تك 2: 7)


*الايه مكتوبه كده((وجبل الرب الاله ادم ترابا من الارض ونفخ فى انفه نسمة حياه فصار ادم نفسا حيه))
الاله مش اله!
حتى نقلكم للأيات غلط*



> ما معنى نسمة الحياة



*سؤال غريب جدا 
نسمة حياه يعنى نفخة الروح اللى ربنا بيعطيها لجسد كل حى
انت فيك نسمة حياه ولا عايش بلا روح؟

والسلام لأولاد ملك السلام*​


----------



## زيد القسام (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

مي روك لقد كتبت موضوع اتحدك فيه في مناضرة في نفس الموضوع اي الوهية المزعومة للمسيح عليه السلام لا ادري اين اختفى 
اقتباس
نسمة حياه يعنى نفخة الروح اللى ربنا بيعطيها لجسد كل حى
انت فيك نسمة حياه ولا عايش بلا روح؟
يعني نسمة الحياة هي روح الله لا ارى اكتر من هدا الوضوح


----------



## mohraeel (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



> يعني نسمة الحياة هي روح الله لا ارى اكتر من هدا الوضوح



*كيف استنتجت هذا ؟!!!!اريد الشرح يا زيد 
اظن انى شرحتها وانت تصر على المماطله ؟ انظر الاقتباس التالى من حوارى*



> نسمة حياه يعنى نفخة الروح اللى ربنا بيعطيها لجسد كل حى


*الكلام واضح(نسمة الحياه هى المعطاه للأنسان من الله)ولم نقل روح الله
هل تساوى روحك بروح الله القدوس؟!
على العموم هذا وان دل على شىء فيدل على ان قضيتك مفقوده وانت غير مدرك لقوة ومجد الله العلي
انتظر وجهة نظرك من حيث (هل تقول ان نسمة الحياه التى اعطاك اياها الله تتساوى مع روح الله ؟!!!هل انت اله ازلي!)
*
*والسلام لأولاد ملك السلام*​


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



زيد القسام قال:


> يعني نسمة الحياة هي روح الله لا ارى اكتر من هدا الوضوح


 
هذا كلامك و فلسفتك الشخصية, تبللها و تشرب ميها
عندك دليل من الكتاب المقدس, فأطرحه
و الا اكرمنا بسكوتك الكريم


----------



## اسكندرانى (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



> لا تقم بأسلوب القص واللصق واكمل ما بدأت -النص هكذا





> إقتباس:
> إن كان المسيح هو كلمة الله، فهو بالضرورة يحمل صفات الله لأن المشابهة قائمة بين الله وكلمته. فإن كان النور الصادر من الشمس يحمل صفات الشمس، والكلمة المولودة من العقل تحمل صفات العقل. فهكذا كلمة الله يحمل صفات الله لأنه مولود منه وأصلاً قائم فيه




استكمال النص لم يغير شىء ولكن يؤكد تساؤلى 


واكرر السؤال 



> كيف مخلوق يحمل صفات خالقه ( الله ) ؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*اسكندراني
كيف مخلوق يحمل صفات خالقه ( الله ) ؟؟؟* 

*المسيح ليس مخلوق يحمل صفات خالقه

لكنه الله الظاهر في الجسد
 1تي 3:16  
وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد*


----------



## اسكندرانى (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



استفانوس قال:


> طبعا لا
> ادم ياعزيزي  ليس كلمة الله المسيح هو كلمة الله
> وادام ليس من روح الله بل نفخح فيه نسمة حياة
> وشتان مابينهما
> ...





هل متأكد من هذا الرد ...؟؟؟


المسيح خالق ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ماذا خلق المسيح ...؟؟؟؟


----------



## زيد القسام (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/بولس
ها هو مؤسس المسيحية


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*اسكندراني

هل متأكد من هذا الرد ...؟؟؟
المسيح خالق ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ماذا خلق المسيح ...؟؟؟؟ *

*نعم المسيح هو الخالق

مكتوب
 يو حنا :9
 6 قال هذا وتفل على الارض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الاعمى.
 7  وقال له اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام.الذي تفسيره مرسل.فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرا

صنع طيناً على الارض (نفس الخامة التي خُلق منها آدم) وطلى بالطين عيني الاعمى فأبصر*


----------



## mohraeel (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



> ماذا خلق المسيح ...؟؟؟؟



*خلق كل شىء يا اسكندرانى واليك الدليل من الكتاب المقدس:
((وفيما هو مجتاز رأى انسانا اعمى منذ ولادته2 فسأله تلاميذه قائلين:يا معلم من اخطاء؟هذا ام ابواه حتى ولد اعمى؟3اجاب يسوع:لا هذا اخطاء ولا ابواه,لكن لتظهر اعمال الله فيه4ينبغى ان اعمل اعمال الذى ارسلنى مادام نهار.يأتى ليل حين لا يستطيع احد ان يعمل5مادمت فى العالم فأنا نور العالم6قال هذا وتفل على الارض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عينى الاعمى7وقال له:اذهب اغتسل فى بركة سلوام .الذى تفسيره مرسل.فمضى واغتسل واتى بصيرا))بشارة معلمنا يوحنا الاصحاح التاسع من ايه1 حتى الايه7

معجزة خلق عين للمولود اعمى.
قولى من يخلق سوى الله؟!
غير العديد من معجزات اقامة الموتى(اقامة ابن ارملة نايين_اقامة ابنة يايرس-اقامة لعازر)
من يقيم الموتى من الموت غير الله؟!
شفاء العديد من الامراض والاسقام 
خوف الشياطين واعترافهم بأنه ابن الله؟
الشياطين اعترفت وانتم لا تعترفون  لكم اذان ولا تسمعون ولكم عيون ولا تبصرون

السلام لاولاد ملك السلام​*


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*اسكندرانى
المسيح ليس مخلوق يحمل صفات خالقه
لكنه الله الظاهر في الجسد
ياليت توضح أكثر *

*مثال للإيضاه 

إذا أخد ملك ثياب أحد عامة الشعب ونزل في وسطهم وأكل وشرب

إذا رأيت هذا الملك يصدر أوامره الملكية والكل يطيعه ويخضع له

إذا رأيته في ثيابه الملكية وقمة غناه وجزيل بركاته ونعمه

هل هذا يغير مكانته كالملك ؟

لا لا يغير مكانته كالملك 

بل في كل مرةَ تراه بمنظور مختلف 

ولكن في الثلاث حالات مُجتمعة تراه بصوره كاملة أي (تكتمل الصورة)

فالمثال يوضح أن الله أخذ جسد إنساني ... 

أو حل بيننا في خيمة مثل خيمتنا (أي جسدنا) لكن بلا خطية

وذلك لكي نستطيع أن نراه ونقترب إليه ونعرفه أكثر*


----------



## mohraeel (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



زيد القسام قال:


> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/بولس
> ها هو مؤسس المسيحية



*الى الاخ زيد القسام

ويكيبيديا رائدة الكذب والمهاترات اتستند اليها؟!

وياللأسف قد اخجلتك ايضا -اقراء الملحوظه التى بأعلى صفحة ويكيبيديا ​*






*والان 
هل مذكور فى الاسلام ان بولس الرسول هو مؤسس المسيحيه ام ان السيد المسيح له كل المجد
هو من جاء ليكمل الناموس!

اطلق العنان لفكرك الغافي ليتكلم عنا اذا

السلام لأولاد ملك السلام​*​


----------



## انت الفادي (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

بعد مراجعة النص المزكور عن بولس الرسول في ويكيبيديا وجد الاتي:

القديس بولس أو بولس الرسول (4 م - 64 م) أكبر المبشرين بالمسيحية و قد كان أثره في التبشير بها هائلاً *فيعتبره البعض أنه هو المؤسس الحقيقي لهذه الديانة*
السؤال هنا: من الذي يعتبر بولس الرسول هو مؤسس الديانية المسيحية؟

نكمل:
و *بعد صلب المسيح وقيامته حسب الديانة المسيحية* كان أتباعه يلقون التعذيب الشديد بتهمة الكفر و قد ساهم القديس بولس في السطو على الكنائس و في *اتهام أتباع المسيح بالزندق*

السؤال: من المتحدث هنا؟ او بالاصح ما هي ديانة المتكلم هنا؟ مع العلم ان لفظ زندقة غير مستخدم في المسيحية.

نكمل:
و* لكن ( حسب ما يحكي هو في العهد الجديد ) في رحلة له إلى دمشق ظهر له ضوء* في الطريق وأخبره صوت ما أنه يسوع و أن عليه أن يذهب إلى دمشق ليعرف ما المطلوب منه و في رواية أخرى أخبره الصوت بالمطلوب مباشرة

السؤال: لو كان الكاتب مسيحي.. او شخص محايد هل كان سيقول بين القوسين حسب ما حكي في العهد الجديد؟؟؟؟؟؟

يا عزيزي من كل المقتطفات هذه يظهر لك و للجميع جليا ما هي ديانة كاتب هذه المعلومات و هو مسلم بدون ادني شك.

نعمة المسيح تقودنا في كتاباتنا و لا تتخلي عنا ابدا.. و لذلك نلاحظ اذا كان الكاتب غير مسيحي فيفتقر للنعمة.

ربنا يفتح عيونكم.
عزيزي المسلم
كل ما اطلبه هو ان تكون صادقا ليس معنا بل مع نفسك ..لانك يوم الحساب لا تقدر ان تقول اني عاندت او كنت افعل ما يقال لي..


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*زيد القسام

..... اعرف الحق هل تريد كلام شخص مسيحي اقرأ كتاب الخالدون المئة*

*
بعيداً عن المسيح أنت لا تعرف الحق

إقرأ الكتاب المقدس كلام الله الحقيقي .... فتحيا

ودعك من كلام الناس الذي يجرّك الى الهلاك

 اش 55:7 
 ليترك الشرير طريقه ورجل الاثم افكاره وليتب الى الرب فيرحمه والى الهنا لانه يكثر الغفران.
 ام 8:35 
 لانه من يجدني يجد الحياة وينال رضى من الرب.*


----------



## انت الفادي (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



زيد القسام قال:


> انا صادق مع نفسي والحمد لله اعرف الحق هل تريد كلام شخص مسيحي اقرأ كتاب الخالدون المئة



هل انت تؤمن بالتخصصات؟؟ اي التخصص في الاشياء؟؟
فأنت تقول ان بولس الرسول هو مؤسس المسيحية و وضعت رابط
و بما انك تتحدث عن مؤسس المسيحية اذن يجب ان تدعم كلامك بكتب دينية و مصادر دينية..
و اذا ملا تحدثنا عن نظرية فيزيائية هل سأتيك باالدليل من موسوعة علم الاحياء؟؟
و اذا تحدثنا عن التاريخ هل ااتيك بموسوعة جغرافية؟؟


عزيزي حتي في صدقك مع نفسك فأنت تكذب علي نفسك
فحتي كتاب الخالدون المئة هذا ليس بمرجع ديني..بل هو مجموعة من الشخصيات جمعها مؤلف في كتاب و علي الترتيب الذي يريده هو دون مرجعية حتي... مع العلم انه قد تم حزف بعض الشخصيات التي كان الكاتب معجب بها من الكتاب.

قبل ان تكون صادقا معنا فكن صادق انت مع نفسك اولا...و الصدق هو نوع من الشجاعة و تقبل الاعتراف بالخطاء
و هذا ما لم اشهده في احد الاخوة المسلمين اطلاقا.


----------



## moslem2020 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

نفشي حد مصيح يرد راد  ينفع


----------



## انت الفادي (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



moslem2020 قال:


> نفشي حد مصيح يرد راد  ينفع



قول لنفسك و لاخوتك المسلمين يا عزيزي..
لما واحد جاي يقول من كتاب بتاع واحد مالهوش دخل بالدين انه الراجل اثبت ان مؤسس المسيحية هو بولس
طيب انا عندي حل حيبسطك خالص:
عندي تسجيل لواحد علوي بيقول ان محمد مش رسول خالص.. و انه نصاب و مجرم و حرامي كمان و ان النبي الحقيقي هو علي ابن ابي طالب..
فهل تقبل هذا التسجيل كمرجع للحوار؟؟؟؟ مع العلم ان المتحدث هو مسلم علوي في حوار مع مسلم شيعي..
فما رأيك؟؟؟
يبقي اتكلم انت بمرجعية  و بعدين نكمل كلامنا


----------



## انت الفادي (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

و نفسي كمان واحد مسلم يرد رد عاقل


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*moslem2020
نفشي حد مصيح يرد راد ينفع *

*إذا كنت مُصر على أفكارك 

فإن رد أي مسيحي مش هيعجبك

لأن المسيحي يحب النور ويحيا في النور

وبيحب الحق ويعيش في الحق

ماذا قال الكتاب المقدس في هذة الجزئية:

يو 3:19  
وهذه هي الدينونة ان النور قد جاء الى العالم واحب الناس الظلمة اكثر من النور لان اعمالهم كانت شريرة.

عرفت ليه مفيش رد واحد مسيحي هيعجبك*


----------



## اسكندرانى (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

ماهذا .......؟؟؟

اين اسئلتى وتعقيباتى ..؟؟؟؟


لماذا حذفت ؟؟؟؟؟؟


هى الأسئلة التى ليس عندكم لها اجابات تحذف ..؟؟؟

اتركوها وفكروا ,,,, ربما تجدوا اجابات ........

انا اسجل احتجاجى ............


هذا الموضوع تعرض فيه رأيى للحذف حوالى ثلاث او اربع مرات 


فى انتظار استفسار من الادارة


----------



## ابن الجريح (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

سلام الرب على الجميع وبالحق اقول اولا بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاه واحد امين نعم المسيح الاه ليس بالكلام بال بالعقل وسوف نتحدث بالعقل ونثبت للاخرين ان كلامنا بالعقل عندما ولد المسيح  نعلم جميعا ان كل ما يولد يجب ان ينتسب الى اب فأنت ايها السائل  من قرائتك الى الانجيل تعلم ان اثناء ميلاد الميح كان يجب على كل ام واب يولد لهم طفل يجب عليهم ان يسجلوه فى دفاتر فعندما ذهبت العدرا لتسجيل ابنها فقال لها بماذا تسمى المولود قالت له يسوع فقال لها ابن من سكتت قليلا ثم قالت يسوع ابن الله وانت اذا كنت تختلف معنا فى هذا فبماذا تنسب المسيح ولمن تنسبه نقول ابن من من الحكمه والعقل ان نقول ابن الله لانه جاء من عند الله فمن جاء من انفسنا ينتسب الينا ومن جاء من عند الله ينتسب الى الله فأنت مثلا اسمك  كذا أأستطيع ان اقول  كذا ابن الله بلا لكنك لك اب تنتسب اليه اما المسيح ليس له اب جسدى لذلك نسبه يعود الى الله  فلهذا اسمه يسوع ابن الله ... فأذا كنت مسلما انت فسوف اثبتلك من دينكم الوهية المسيح عندما قال لقمان الحكيم لابنه اعلم يابنى ان الله وهب لكل الرسل والانبياء معجزات وصفات ولكن احتفظ لنفسه بخمس اشياء لم يعطيهم الى احد فقال له وما هذه الاشياء قال له  ان الله عنده علم الساعه وهو منزل الغيث ويعلم ما فى الارحام وما تدرى نفس ما ذا تكسب غدا وما تدرى نفس بأى ارض تموت فأنت معى فى ذلك طبعا وهذه كلمات فى القرأن عندك فى سورة لقمان نرجع الى سورة ال عمران ونقول ماذا تقول عن المسيح تقول ويخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير وينفخ فيه فيكون طيرا بأذن الله ويبرء الاكمه والابرص ويحى الموتى بأذن الله وينبؤكم بما تاكلون وما تدخرون فى بيوتكم فسوف اعلق على وينبؤكم بما تاكلون وما تدخرون هذه معجزه قالها القران عن المسيح ونرجع لكلمات لقمان الحكيم لابنه عندما قال له وما تدرى نفسا ماذا تكسب غدا فهذه صفه الاهيه  احتفظ بها الله لذاته والمسيح كان ينبأ الناس بما يكسبون وما يدخرون وما ياكلون فعفوا يا اخى هذه صفه مشتركه بين المسيح وبين الله الاب وانتم تقولون ان الله احتفظ لنفسه بهذه الاشياء ولكن صفه منهم مشتركه بينه وبين المسيح فأذن المسيح الاه مشترك بينه وبين الله الاب وقرانكم هو الذلى يقول هذا فحفظ قرانك وذاكره وعندما تحفظه وتعرفه جيدا اأتى الينا وناقشنا وسلام الرب على اخوانى ..... أبن الجريح الذى كان واصبح


----------



## ابن الجريح (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

انا رديت عليك وياريت انت كمان ترد رد مقنع


----------



## ابن الجريح (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

سلام الرب على الجميع وبالحق اقول اولا بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاه واحد امين نعم المسيح الاه ليس بالكلام بال بالعقل وسوف نتحدث بالعقل ونثبت للاخرين ان كلامنا بالعقل عندما ولد المسيح  نعلم جميعا ان كل ما يولد يجب ان ينتسب الى اب فأنت ايها السائل  من قرائتك الى الانجيل تعلم ان اثناء ميلاد الميح كان يجب على كل ام واب يولد لهم طفل يجب عليهم ان يسجلوه فى دفاتر فعندما ذهبت العدرا لتسجيل ابنها فقال لها بماذا تسمى المولود قالت له يسوع فقال لها ابن من سكتت قليلا ثم قالت يسوع ابن الله وانت اذا كنت تختلف معنا فى هذا فبماذا تنسب المسيح ولمن تنسبه نقول ابن من من الحكمه والعقل ان نقول ابن الله لانه جاء من عند الله فمن جاء من انفسنا ينتسب الينا ومن جاء من عند الله ينتسب الى الله فأنت مثلا اسمك  كذا أأستطيع ان اقول  كذا ابن الله بلا لكنك لك اب تنتسب اليه اما المسيح ليس له اب جسدى لذلك نسبه يعود الى الله  فلهذا اسمه يسوع ابن الله ... فأذا كنت مسلما انت فسوف اثبتلك من دينكم الوهية المسيح عندما قال لقمان الحكيم لابنه اعلم يابنى ان الله وهب لكل الرسل والانبياء معجزات وصفات ولكن احتفظ لنفسه بخمس اشياء لم يعطيهم الى احد فقال له وما هذه الاشياء قال له  ان الله عنده علم الساعه وهو منزل الغيث ويعلم ما فى الارحام وما تدرى نفس ما ذا تكسب غدا وما تدرى نفس بأى ارض تموت فأنت معى فى ذلك طبعا وهذه كلمات فى القرأن عندك فى سورة لقمان نرجع الى سورة ال عمران ونقول ماذا تقول عن المسيح تقول ويخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير وينفخ فيه فيكون طيرا بأذن الله ويبرء الاكمه والابرص ويحى الموتى بأذن الله وينبؤكم بما تاكلون وما تدخرون فى بيوتكم فسوف اعلق على وينبؤكم بما تاكلون وما تدخرون هذه معجزه قالها القران عن المسيح ونرجع لكلمات لقمان الحكيم لابنه عندما قال له وما تدرى نفسا ماذا تكسب غدا فهذه صفه الاهيه  احتفظ بها الله لذاته والمسيح كان ينبأ الناس بما يكسبون وما يدخرون وما ياكلون فعفوا يا اخى هذه صفه مشتركه بين المسيح وبين الله الاب وانتم تقولون ان الله احتفظ لنفسه بهذه الاشياء ولكن صفه منهم مشتركه بينه وبين المسيح فأذن المسيح الاه مشترك بينه وبين الله الاب وقرانكم هو الذلى يقول هذا فحفظ قرانك وذاكره وعندما تحفظه وتعرفه جيدا اأتى الينا وناقشنا وسلام الرب على اخوانى ..... أبن الجريح الذى كان واصبح


----------



## ابن الجريح (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

سلام الرب على الجميع وبالحق اقول اولا بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاه واحد امين نعم المسيح الاه ليس بالكلام بال بالعقل وسوف نتحدث بالعقل ونثبت للاخرين ان كلامنا بالعقل عندما ولد المسيح  نعلم جميعا ان كل ما يولد يجب ان ينتسب الى اب فأنت ايها السائل  من قرائتك الى الانجيل تعلم ان اثناء ميلاد الميح كان يجب على كل ام واب يولد لهم طفل يجب عليهم ان يسجلوه فى دفاتر فعندما ذهبت العدرا لتسجيل ابنها فقال لها بماذا تسمى المولود قالت له يسوع فقال لها ابن من سكتت قليلا ثم قالت يسوع ابن الله وانت اذا كنت تختلف معنا فى هذا فبماذا تنسب المسيح ولمن تنسبه نقول ابن من من الحكمه والعقل ان نقول ابن الله لانه جاء من عند الله فمن جاء من انفسنا ينتسب الينا ومن جاء من عند الله ينتسب الى الله فأنت مثلا اسمك  كذا أأستطيع ان اقول  كذا ابن الله بلا لكنك لك اب تنتسب اليه اما المسيح ليس له اب جسدى لذلك نسبه يعود الى الله  فلهذا اسمه يسوع ابن الله ... فأذا كنت مسلما انت فسوف اثبتلك من دينكم الوهية المسيح عندما قال لقمان الحكيم لابنه اعلم يابنى ان الله وهب لكل الرسل والانبياء معجزات وصفات ولكن احتفظ لنفسه بخمس اشياء لم يعطيهم الى احد فقال له وما هذه الاشياء قال له  ان الله عنده علم الساعه وهو منزل الغيث ويعلم ما فى الارحام وما تدرى نفس ما ذا تكسب غدا وما تدرى نفس بأى ارض تموت فأنت معى فى ذلك طبعا وهذه كلمات فى القرأن عندك فى سورة لقمان نرجع الى سورة ال عمران ونقول ماذا تقول عن المسيح تقول ويخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير وينفخ فيه فيكون طيرا بأذن الله ويبرء الاكمه والابرص ويحى الموتى بأذن الله وينبؤكم بما تاكلون وما تدخرون فى بيوتكم فسوف اعلق على وينبؤكم بما تاكلون وما تدخرون هذه معجزه قالها القران عن المسيح ونرجع لكلمات لقمان الحكيم لابنه عندما قال له وما تدرى نفسا ماذا تكسب غدا فهذه صفه الاهيه  احتفظ بها الله لذاته والمسيح كان ينبأ الناس بما يكسبون وما يدخرون وما ياكلون فعفوا يا اخى هذه صفه مشتركه بين المسيح وبين الله الاب وانتم تقولون ان الله احتفظ لنفسه بهذه الاشياء ولكن صفه منهم مشتركه بينه وبين المسيح فأذن المسيح الاه مشترك بينه وبين الله الاب وقرانكم هو الذلى يقول هذا فحفظ قرانك وذاكره وعندما تحفظه وتعرفه جيدا اأتى الينا وناقشنا وسلام الرب على اخوانى ..... أبن الجريح الذى كان واصبح


----------



## انت الفادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

الاخ الهلال الحزين
هذا المقال المطول الذي انت عرضته هنا ليس به اي مصداقية لاسباب كثيرة
اولا : به اخطاء تاريخية و عقائدية حاول الكاتب ان يفبركها كي تتناسب مع اغراضه
ثانيا: يحاول الكاتب ان يفرض فكرة و ليس مجرد عرض لها.
فيمكنك ان تراجع معنا النص و بعد المراجعة نجد التالي:


> ** الرد على عقيدة الفداء والصلب والخلاص :
> 
> ***************************
> 
> 1 ـ كيف يقبل العقل ( وما أنزلت الأديان على البشر إلا لمخاطبة عقولـــهم ) أن يقدم الله نفســـــه ( فــدية ) لخطيئة لم يرتكبها الله بل تكفيرا لخطيئة عبد مخلوق له ؟ ... وهل يعجز الله الخالق أن يتنـــــازل أو يعفو عن آدم بدلا من أن يرضى لنفسه الذبح والصلب؟؟؟.


عزيزي.. كيف تفرض ان الله يمكن ان يخطئ؟؟ فقولك كيف يقدم الله نفسه فدية لخطيئة لم يرتكبها الله؟؟ الله لا يخطئ يا عزيزي..فأنت يتساؤلك هذا تناسيت عدل الله متمسكا برحمته..فأذا تمسكت بالاثنين معا لوجدت ان الامر منطقي..يمكن لله ان يعفو عن ادم.. بالطبع فهو الله و يقدر ان يعفو.. و لكن ماذا عن عدالته؟؟ اليس كلنا نتفق ان الله عادل ايضا كما هو رحيم؟؟فعدله يتطلب ان يعاقب ادم و ذريته. و ليس العدل فقط هو موضوع الحوار بل الطهارة ايضا.. فالله طاهر كما نعفر جميعا ايضا.. لكن الانسان قد تنجس بالخطيئة.. فهل يقبل الله شئ نجس في ملكوته؟؟ ام يجب ان يتطهر هذا النجس؟؟


> ـ كيف يقبل العقل ـ أو العدل ـ أن يتوارث بلايين البشر إثم خطيئة لم يرتكبها منهم أحد ، ثم يلقى بهــــــم بعد ذلك في نار جهنم بغير ذنب ارتكبوه ؟؟؟ . هذا ... ويؤكد الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم ( التوراة ) والجديد ( الإنجيل ) ـ وهما في صلب العقيدة جزء واحد لا يتجزأ ـ أن الخطيئة لا تورث .
> 
> ففي ( سفر التثنية ) جاء النص : (( لا يقتل الآباء عن الأولاد ، ولا يقتل الأولاد عن الآباء ، كــــــــل إنسان بخطيئته يقتل )). فكيف يمكن القول بعكس ذلك في خطيئة آدم ؟؟؟


لم يتوراث البشر خطاء او الفعل في حد ذاته يا عزيزي و هذا دليل علي عدم فهمك للايمان المسيحي.. لقد توارث البشر الخطيئة.. فأدم عرف الخطيئة بعد ان كان بارا... و ورث ابنائه معرفة الخطيئة.. و هذا هو الميراث الذي حررنا منه السيد المسيح.. حيث ان الخطيئة كانت تقف حاجزا بين الانسان و الله.
ما يرفضه عقل يا عزيزي هذا شئ يخصك وحدك.. فكم من عالم رفض الناس نظرياته و اتهمو بالجنون و بعد سنين اكتشف انهم تكلمو الحقيقة؟
ليس ما يصعب عليك فهموا يكون مستحيلا يا عزيزي.


> 3 ـ كيف يقبل القول بأن يتجسد الله في صورة مخلوق، وأن يبصق في وجهه اليهود وغيرهم ويلقون على رأسه الشوك والأتربة ثم يربط في السلاسل ليعلق على صليب ويدقوا المسامير في يديه ؟؟؟ ... ...
> 
> إن هذه إهانة بالغة لأي شخص عادى ... فكيف بالله ذو الجلال والكمال المطلق ؟؟؟ .


انت لا تنظر الي الاله المتكبر يا عزيزي.. انه الاله المحب.
فهل تستبعد مثل هذه الاهانات ..ثم تقبل فكرة ان تمارس الجنس في حضرة الله اي في الجنة؟؟؟ استغرب من منطقك.



> 4 ـ لو أن الذبح أو الصلب كانا لآدم الخاطىء لقلنا أن الله يفعل في ملكه وخلقه ما يشاء ... أما أن يكــــــون المقتول أو المصلوب هو (الله) جل شأنه ، وفى خطيئة وقعت منذ آلاف السنين قبل ولادة المسيح ...
> 
> ثم يطلق على ذلك ( فدية ) و ( خلاصا ) و ( تكفيرا ) فهذا مالا يمكن لأي عقل أن يقبله ... بل ولـم ينزل على أي نبي قبل ذلـــــك .


اراك تتخبط بين التفكير المسيحي و تخلط الحابل بالنابل يا عزيزي..
لم يكن الزبح او الفداء فقط لادم بل لكل البشر الذين كانو يحملون الحاجز الذي يمنعهم عن الله و هو الخطية..
كما اوضحنا مسبقا.. ما يقبله عقلك او ما يرفضه فهو شئ يرجع لمدي اتساع افقك.. و مقدرات عقلك.. نشكر ربنا و انا طفل صغير فهمت العلاقة و امور الخلاص.. اما انت و انت كبير لا تفهم.. يبقي العيب من مين؟؟



> 5 ـ إذا كان المسيح يعلم ( باعتباره إلها كاملا ) بأنه سيكون ( فدية ) وأنه سوف يذبح تكفيرا لخطيئــة آدم فلماذا صرخ بأعلى صوته ـ عند القبض عليه ـ يطلب النجدة من الأقنوم الأب قائلا : (( إيلى إيلى لمــاذا شبقتنى )) ؟؟ ... أي : لماذا يا رب تركتني لهؤلاء اليهود الظلمة ؟ .. ولماذا طالب حوارييه بشــــراء السيوف للدفاع عندما شاهد هذه القوة الغاشمة للنيل منه ؟؟ ... وأين عنصر ( الطواعية ) الــــلازم
> 
> لتحقق مبدأ ونظرية ( الفداء ) ؟؟ ... إذ من المتفق عليه في روايات الأناجيل كلها أن المسيح قـــــــد قبض عليه عنوة وأهين إهانات بالغة ، ولم يتقدم بنفسه طــواعيــة للصلب بحجة الفداء لتكفير خطايا البشر كما هو فى صلب العقيدة.


ها قد بدء كاتب المضوع في التأليف و الاجتهاد الشخصي مع انه اوهمنا في البداية انه سيتوخي الموضوعية
كان السيد المسيح يعلم و اخبر تلاميذه بذلك قبل الصلب و بأيام ايضاو و ليس التلاميذ فقط بل كل الناس.اما قوله ايلي ايلي لماذا شبقتني .. فأين الاستنجاد هنا يا عزيزي؟؟؟اين طلب النجدة في هذه الجملة ؟؟؟
هل قال ايلي ايلي الحقني؟؟؟ ايلي ايلي خلصني؟؟؟ ايلي ايلي نزلني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اين طلب النجدة؟؟؟؟ هل توقف ذهنك عن فهم النصوص يا عزيزي ام ماذا؟؟
ثم متي امر السيد المسيح التلاميذ بشراء سيوف؟؟؟ ارجوا الدليل حالا.



> 6 ـ إن تصور الخلاص بواسطة تقديم أحد الآلهة نفسه ذبيحة فداء عن الخطيئة .. قديم العهد جدا عنــــد
> 
> الهنود الوثنيين وغيرهم ... ... وفيما يلي بعض الأمثلة : ـ


ها انت قد وقعت في المحظور يا عزيزي.. فالسيد المسيح ليس الها من وسط عدة الهة... فانت قلت تصور الخلاص بواسطة احد الالهة.. فهذا يدل علي عدم فهمك للمسيحية تماما.. فمن من المسيحيين يقول ان السيد المسيح الها غير الله و غير الروح القدس؟؟؟؟؟ عزيزي هذه اقول و افكار القرأن و ليس اعتقادنا و ايماننا نحن.. قأرجوا ان تكون محايدا منصفا في افكارك.


> أ ـ يسمى البوذيون ( بوذا ) بـ ( المسيح ) و ( المولود الوحيد ) و ( مخلص العالم ) ، ويقولون أنه إنسان كامل وإله كامل تجسد بالناسوت وقدم نفسه ( ذبيحة ) ليكفر ذنوب البشر ويخلصهم مـــن ذنوبهم فلا يعاقبوا عليها.


هنا بداية الاخطاء التاريخية...او بالاصح التحريف في الحقائق... يبدوا ان الكاتب لا يعرف من هو بوذا حتي و ما هي قصة حياته.. فكيف اذن يحاول ان يستشهد به؟؟ بوذا يا عزيزي في نظر البوزيين هو انسان كامل و مات موتة طبيعية و هذا بأيمان البوذيين.. فمن قال انه قدم نفسه ذبيحة؟؟؟ دي حته من عندك دي.
البعده:


> كما يقولون عن الإله ( أندرا ) الذى يعبدونه أنه سفك دمه بالصليب وثقب بالمسامير كي يخلص البشر من ذنوبهم .


واسعه شوية لان الصلب لم يكن موجود في جميع انحاء العالم يا عزيزي.. فلكل منطقة طانت لها عقوبات مختلفة للاعدام و اللعقاب... فمثلا في يومنا هذا يتم تنفيذ حكم الاعدام في السعودية بقطع الرأس.. في امريكا بالكرسي الكهروبائي. في مصر بالشنق. في اوروبا بحقنة سم.
فهكذا ذاك الذمان ايضا كان لكل منطقة طريقتها في الاعدام.. مهمتك يا استاذا ان تبحث عن طريقة الاعدام في دول شرق اسيا التي انت تستشهد بها ذاك الوقت..بالطبع مافيش صلب.


> ب ـ كان المصريون القدماء يعتبرون ( أوزوريس ) أعظم مثال لتقديم النفس ( ذبيحة ) لينال النــــاس الحياة. وكانوا يتحدثون عن كيفية ظهوره على الأرض وموته وقيامه بين الأموات وأنه سيكــون ديان الأموات فى يوم الدينونة .
> 
> كما كانوا يدعون ( حورس ) بـ ( المخلص ) و ( إله الحياة ) و ( الواحد الأبدى ) و ( المولـــود الوحيد ) و( الولد الوحيد المخلص ).
> 
> ...


انت جامع شوية امثلة من الشرق و الغرب و الجنوب و الشمال.. و عايز تثبت انه الايمان المسيحي هو خليط من كل دول؟؟؟؟ ههه.. عزيزي.. ايه دخل المكسيك في ارض اليهودية؟؟؟ ايه دخل الفراعنة في ارض اليهودية؟؟؟ايه دخل الهندوس او البوذيين في ارض اليهودية؟؟؟؟ و لا هو بس حشو و خلاص؟؟


> 7 ـ إن أصول المسيحية القائمة حاليا مطابقة تماما لعبادات الشمس التى كانت موجودة فى الامبراطوريــة الرومانية وأقطار كثيرة من توابعها ... وأمثلة ذلك كثيرة جدا ... منهـــــا :
> 
> أ ـ الاله ( إيتس ) فى آسيا الصغرى : ولد من عذراء وكان يسمى ( الابن الأوحد المولود والمخـــلص ) ويعتقد عابدوه أن دمه جدد خصوبة الأرض ومنح البشر حياة جديدة وأنه قام من الموت . ويحتفلون بهذه ( القيامة ) وسط ابتهاج عام . ومن أبرز مناسك عبادتهم : تقديم وجبات مقدسة والتعميـــــــــد بالدم .


عامل زي البسأل نفسه و يقوم يجاوب علي هواه.. يعني بتعمل حوار مع نفسك فانت السأل و انت المجيب و انت المستمعين و انت الناقضين..
و انت المؤلف ايضا..
ال انا فهمته منك دلوقتي انه كل ديانات العالم بوذية+هندوسية+مكسيكية+فرعونية+وثنية+رومانية+يونانية+افريقية كلها كلها تؤمن بعقيدة مشابهة لعقيدة المسيحيين بالطبع ما عدا الاسلام هههههه انت مش شايف ان الحكاية مفضوحة شوية؟؟


> ب ـ الإله ( أدونيس أو تموز ) : كان يعبد في سوريا وكان يسمى بـ ( المخلص المولود من عذراء ) وقد عانى الموت ليفدى البشرية لكنه قام منه فى الربيع . وكان عابدوه يحتفلون بـ ( قيامته ) في مهرجان كبير .


اصل كل الالهة الوثنية الكانت موجودة ذاك الوقت كانت مولودة من عزراء.. ههههههه..


> ج ـ الاله ( ديونيس أو باكوس ) : كان يعبد فى اليونان ، وهو الابن الأوحد المولود لجوبيتر كبير الآلهـة من العذراء ديمتير فى الخامس والعشرين من شهر ديسمبر (( نفس تاريخ ميلاد عيســــى عنـــــــــد المسيحيين الغربيين )) ، وهو يوصف بـ ( الفادى و المحرر و المخلص ) . وقد قتل من أجل فــــداء البشرية ويسمى بـ ( المذبوح أو حامل الخطايا أو الفادى ) . وكان أتباعه يحتفلون كل عام بتمثـــــيل موته ونزوله إلى الجحيم ثم قيامته .


عزيزي قبل ان تكتب مقال مثل هذا فأرجوا ان تتحقق اولا من معولماتك..
لا يوجد في وسط الالهة اليونانية من يسمي ديونيس او باكوس..اما الطفل الوحيد لدميتير فهو انثي و ليس ذكر و اسمها برزيفون... و دميتير ترمز الي الهة الارض و الخصوبة و لم تكن عزراء كما توحي انت يا عزيزي.. يعني مقالك كله مبني علي تأليفاتك الشخصية.


> د ـ الإله ( أوزوريس ) : كان يعبد عند قدماء المصريين ، وقد ولد من عذراء وقتل بعد أن تعرض لخيانة ومزق جسده وبعد دفنه مكث فى الجحيم يومين أو ثلاثة وثلاث ليـال ثم عاد للحياة ( نفس عقــــــــيدة المسيحيين الحالية فى قيامة المسيح ).
> 
> هـ ـ الإله ( ميثراس أو ميثرا ) : وهو إله الشمس عند الفرس المولود من عذراء ... وهو يمثل الأصـــــل الذي أخذت منه أسطورة تأليه المسيح ، وكان يوم ميلاده فى الخامس والعشرين من ديسمبر ( نفس تاريخ ميلاد عيسى عند المسيحيين الغربيين ) وتأسست لعبادته كنيسة وكان الميلاد والفصح أهـــــم احتفالاتها . كما كانت الاحتفالات تتضمن : التعميد والتثبيت والعشاء الربانى ( أى نفس عقـــــــــيدة القربان المسيحية الحالية ).


مكرر و طبعا به ايضا العديد من الاخطاء



> ز ـ ان ماجاء عن ولادة ( مرها ) والدة الإله ( ياخوص ) عند الرومانيين يشابه تمام المشابهة ماجاء فى انجيل متى ( الاصحاح الأول ـ من عدد 18 الى عدد 25 ) . وقد فسر القديس جيروم اسم ( مرهــــــا ) باسم ( مريم ) وكانوا يلقبونها ( آلهة البحر ) ويلقبون مريم والدة المسيح الآن ( نجمة البحر ) .


الغريبة انك مركز علي ولادة العزراء و دي نقطة عليك يا عزيزي.. لان المصيبة ان القرأن نفسه يؤمن بأن السيد المسيح مولود من عزراء يبقي انت بتناقض نفسك.



> 8 ـ كل احتفال رئيسى فى التقويم المسيحى هو استمرار لتقاليد أرستها المعتقدات الوثنية السابقة ، وقـــــــد
> 
> قامت الكنيسة بتبنى هذه المعتقدات وحولتها الى عقيدتها . وفيما يلى بعض الأمثل


عزيزي قولك هذا فيه العديد من الاخطاء التي انت تفرضها علي القارئ و تجبره ان يأخذ رأيك كحقيقة في ان ان رأيك هو خطء 100 في ال 100


> أ ـ عيد الميلاد : يعتقد المسيحيون أن يوم ميلاد المسيح يقع فى الخامس والعشرين من شهر ديســـمبر وهذا اليوم هو نفسه تاريخ مولد الشمس فى التقويم اليوليوى ويرتبط بالانقلاب الشتوى للشــــــمس الذى كان يطلق عليه أتباع عبادتها ( مولد ) الشمس . وقد ولد العديد من آلهـــــــة الشمس فى العالم القديم فى ذلك التاريخ . .. فضلا عن كونه منقولا عن احتفالات مولد كل من الإلهين ( باكـــوس ) و(ميثرا ) كما فى البند السابق .


طيب ايه رأيك اننا بنحتفل بعيد الميلاد يوم 7 يناير؟؟؟؟ رد بقي يا فالح.
اما بخصوص اختيار يوم 25 ديسمبر فهو معروف لماذا و ليس له علاقة بالوثنية بل بطول الليل و النهار.
راحت عليك يا باشا.
البقية تأتي


----------



## mohraeel (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*شكرا ليك يا ابن الفادى على التدقيق والتعقيب ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك

وبلانسبه للأخ هلال الحزين
سؤال صغير جدا:بأى حق يعطى الشخص ده الحق فى تحليل دين الحق
اولا هو مسلم /يعنى لا يجوز تحليله لأنه هيحللها من وجهة نظر اسلاميه
ثانيا ماهى قدراته الفكريه والعلميه​*


> بقلم الأستاذ محمد الصيرفي
> 
> بكالوريوس تجارة جامعة عين شمس المصرية


*بــكـــالـــوريـــــوس تــــــجـــاره!!!!

يعنى حتى مش حقوق عشان يتكلم فى الشرائع والمعتقدات
يعنى مجال لا يمت بصله للموضوع حتى .يعنى واحد بيهرتل فى الكلام

-وليه تاعب نفسك فى نقل بحث فاشل طويل وعريض
خليهولك يمكن ينفع افكارك
محدش فينا هيستفيد بيه
وللعلم ان كان عندك شواهد ودلائل واستفسارات من الكتاب المقدس يبقى اهلا وسهلا بيها
ولو مش عندك قدره على المجادله يبقى احنا مستغنيين عن نقل مقالات لغير المسيحيين

السلام لأولاد ملك السلام​*


----------



## انت الفادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

ربنا يبارك حياتك استاذتي مهرائيل
انا تلميذك..
دي مش مجاملة و لا كلمة مجازية.. انا فعلا تلميذك و اتعلمت منك كتير و خدمنا نع بعض كمان


----------



## mohraeel (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك يا ابن الفادى
دايما يارب مذدهر وعليك روح الله للنطق بالايمان المستعلن فينا امين​*


----------



## اسكندرانى (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



mohraeel قال:


> *خلق كل شىء يا اسكندرانى واليك الدليل من الكتاب المقدس:
> ((وفيما هو مجتاز رأى انسانا اعمى منذ ولادته2 فسأله تلاميذه قائلين:يا معلم من اخطاء؟هذا ام ابواه حتى ولد اعمى؟3اجاب يسوع:لا هذا اخطاء ولا ابواه,لكن لتظهر اعمال الله فيه4ينبغى ان اعمل اعمال الذى ارسلنى مادام نهار.يأتى ليل حين لا يستطيع احد ان يعمل5مادمت فى العالم فأنا نور العالم6قال هذا وتفل على الارض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عينى الاعمى7وقال له:اذهب اغتسل فى بركة سلوام .الذى تفسيره مرسل.فمضى واغتسل واتى بصيرا))بشارة معلمنا يوحنا الاصحاح التاسع من ايه1 حتى الايه7
> 
> معجزة خلق عين للمولود اعمى.
> ...






هذا ليس خلق ولكنها معجزة كأى معجزة لأى نبى او رسول

كيف تحولون المسيح الى اله والى خالق بسبب تلك المعجزات ....؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسكندرانى (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *اسكندراني
> 
> هل متأكد من هذا الرد ...؟؟؟
> المسيح خالق ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




هذا ليس خلق ولكنها معجزة كأى معجزة لأى نبى او رسول

كيف تحولون المسيح الى اله والى خالق بسبب تلك المعجزات ....؟؟؟؟


----------



## انت الفادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



اسكندرانى قال:


> هذا ليس خلق ولكنها معجزة كأى معجزة لأى نبى او رسول
> 
> كيف تحولون المسيح الى اله والى خالق بسبب تلك المعجزات ....؟؟؟؟



عزيزي اسكندراني.. هذا خلق لان هذا الاعمي مولود اعمي بلا عينين.
و ليس رجل قد اصيب بالعمي اي تم مجرد شفائه بل تم خلق او صناعة عينين له..فهل هذا ليس خلق؟؟؟
استغرب من المسلم الذي يقول ان السيد المسيح عمل كل شئ بأذن الله..
فهل الله يعطي خواصه التي اختص بها هو لغيره؟؟
احد اسماء الله في الاسلام هو الشافي.. فهل يمكن ان تعطي هذا الاسم لغير الله؟؟
احد الاسماء المحيي.. فهل يمكنك ان تعطي هذا الاسم لغير الله؟؟
احد اسماء الله الغفور... فهل يمكنك ان تعطي هذا الاسم لغير الله؟
عزيزي هذه الاشياء كلها عملها المسيح و ماذلت لا تؤمن انه الله؟؟
عمل اعمال الله كلها و بشهادة الكتاب المقدس (الذي انت لا تؤمن به) و بشهادة القرأن (الذي انت تؤمن به)
فهو في القرأن صنع من الطين طيرا... اي خلق.. فهل تعتقد ان الله يعطي صفاته هكذا لبشر؟؟؟
ارجوا ان تفكر و توزن كلامك


----------



## انت الفادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

احد امثلة الخلق للسيد المسيح
لوقا 22
 49 فَلَمَّا رَأَى الَّذِينَ حَوْلَهُ مَايَكُونُ، قَالُوا:«يَارَبُّ، أَنَضْرِبُ بِالسَّيْفِ؟» 50 وَضَرَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى. 51 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وقَالَ:«دَعُوا إِلَى هذَا!» وَلَمَسَ أُذْنَهُ وَأَبْرَأَهَا.

هنا يا عزيزي ها قد قطع احد اتباع المسيح اذن عبد رئيس الكهنة فماذا فعل السيد المسيح؟؟؟
لمس اذنه و ابرأها... ماذا يعني ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل صلي السيد المسيح الي الله ثم برأت الاذن؟؟؟؟
هل طلب ان تبرأ فبرأت؟؟؟ بل بكل عفوية وضع يده علي اذنه فبرأت.


----------



## mohraeel (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*بنقول فى المعجزه انه تفل فى الطين وطلى عينى(المولوووووود اعمــــــــــــى)
خلق له عين جديده يعنى
لأنه فى معجزه تانيه شفى اعمى بدون مايستخدم الطين اصلا
يعنى شفاء المولود اعمى (خلق)*


> هذا ليس خلق ولكنها معجزة كأى معجزة لأى نبى او رسول


*انا بقى عايزه دليل ان حد خلق عين زى ماعمل المسيح 
مش انت بتقول ان الانبياء والرسل عملوا كده
طب هاتلى واحد منهم عمل كده 
ومنتظره دليلك الوهمى...............

السلام لأولاد ملك السلام*​


----------



## اسكندرانى (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



mohraeel قال:


> *بنقول فى المعجزه انه تفل فى الطين وطلى عينى(المولوووووود اعمــــــــــــى)
> خلق له عين جديده يعنى
> لأنه فى معجزه تانيه شفى اعمى بدون مايستخدم الطين اصلا
> يعنى شفاء المولود اعمى (خلق)*
> ...







معجزة ابراهيم عليه السلام ......عندما قطع اربع من الطير ونثر على جبل
جزءا ثم دعاهم فأتوه سعيا .............. اليس هذا خلق باذن الله

هل معنى ذلك ان ابراهيم اله .......... ام ان هذه معجزة وهبها الله اياه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## انت الفادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

يا رب ارحمني
عزيزي اسكندراني
ما معني كلمة خلق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الخلق هو ايجاد شئ من العدم فهل ابراهيم اوجد شيئا من العدم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فنحن قمنا بأعطائك مثالين من الكتاب المقدس 
اذن عبد مقطوعة تماما.. تم شفائها و عمل غيرها
و اعمي لا يمتكل عينين اي نا مكان العينين مفرغ خالي و تم ايجاد عينين له..


----------



## mohraeel (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



> ((وإذ قال إبراهيم رب أرني كيف تحي الموتى قال أولم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ أربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك ثم إجعل على كل جبل منهن جزءاً ثم أدعهن يأتينك سعيا واعلم
> 
> أن الله عزيز حكيم )) صدق الله العظيم سورة البقرة 260


 مش ده اللى انت تقصده

* مايلزمنيش لا سورة البقره ولا البجعه

انا عايزه من الكتاب المقدس
انا مبعترفش بالمصحف ولا حتى كمرجع

منتظره دليلك الوهمي...............*​


----------



## اسكندرانى (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



mohraeel قال:


> مش ده اللى انت تقصده
> 
> * مايلزمنيش لا سورة البقره ولا البجعه
> 
> ...






حتى لايأخذ الموضوع منحى آخر فأرجوا ان يكون احترام العقائد متبادل


متفقين ام لا .....؟؟؟


----------



## coptic4ever (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*[FONT="Arial Black[COLOR="Red"]"]((وإذ قال إبراهيم رب أرني كيف تحي الموتى قال أولم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ أربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك ثم إجعل على كل جبل منهن جزءاً ثم أدعهن يأتينك سعيا واعلم 

أن الله عزيز حكيم )) صدق الله العظيم سورة البقرة 260 [/COLOR]
(الرد): تريد بالفعل من تلك الايه اثبات الخلق وانها كانت معجزه لابراهيم
 ولكن الان نحن فهمنا ماهو سبب رفض المسيح اله بشتى الطرق اذا كان اخوتنا المسلمين لايعلمون معنى كلمة الخلق من الاساس فكيف سيؤمن بالسيد المسيح
اخى الحبيب الخلق ليست معجزه يعطيها الله لمن يشاء ويهبها للصالحين ولكنها قدره ينفرد به الله وحده كما قلت فى موضوع اخر ولاشريك له فيها لانها من صفات الله الازليه التى كانت قبل تاسيس العالم ووضح لنا القران ان من يخلق هو الذى خلق منذ بدء الخليقه
 قل من يحي العظام وهى رميم قل يحيها الذى انشاءها اول مره وهو بكل خلق عليم "(يس 78)
اما بالنسبه لموضوع ان ابراهيم خلق فهذا امر غير صحيح حتى الايه التى بين يدينا لا تشير الى ذلك لان  ابراهيم لم يخلق من الطين كهيئة طير ولكن اريد ان اسئل سؤال هنا ماهو رمز الطير فى القران ؟؟؟
المسيح يخلق من الطير ؟؟ والله يجعل لابراهيم ايه من الطير ؟؟
هل الطيور فى القران تمثل حقل تجارب ؟
وبخصوص كلمة باذن الله نحن لانقو ان المسيح كان يفعل كل تلك العجائب بالقدره الجسديه بل بقوة اللاهوت وهذا امر طبيعى وهو دخول الله فى كل الامور
واشكر احبائى واخوتى فى تعليقاتهم التى ان دلت على شئ دلت على الحب الذى بيننا فى المسيح وماتحولون توصيله الى اخوتنا من مفهوم صحيح عن المسيح الكلمه ولكن الله يشرق شمسه على الاشرار والصالحين ويمطر على الابرار والظالمين وسيجازى كل واحد بحسب عمله ونجد فى مثل الغنى واليعازر عند موت الغنى طلب ان يذهب احد الى اهله وبيته ويخبرهم بما يحدث من عذاب حيث الصراخ وصرير الاسنان لكى يتوبوا عما يفعلون ولكن قيل له عندهم( الكتب والانبياء )
برجاء التفهم من اخوتى المسلمين المعنى المراد 
واسمحو لى اخيراً ان اكون متابع معكم فى هذا الموضوع الرائع والرد على شبهة عدم الوهية المسيح*​​
* سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكن معكم دائماً
وفى كل حين والى الابد
امين*​[/FONT]


----------



## mohraeel (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*وهو انا قولت ايه مش فيه احترام للعقائد*
*منتظره دليلك الوهمى........*​


----------



## fredyyy (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*اسكندراني
معجزة ابراهيم عليه السلام ......عندما قطع اربع من الطير ونثر على جبل
جزءا ثم دعاهم فأتوه سعيا .............. اليس هذا خلق باذن الله
هل معنى ذلك ان ابراهيم اله .......... ام ان هذه معجزة وهبها الله اياه ؟؟؟؟؟ *

*حتى التاريخ بتلخبط فيه 

الحادثة مزكورة في تكوين 15

 1  بعد هذه الامور صار كلام الرب الى ابرام في الرؤيا قائلا.لا تخف يا ابرام.انا ترس لك.اجرك كثير جدا.
 2  فقال ابرام ايها السيد الرب ماذا تعطيني وانا ماض عقيما ومالك بيتي هو أليعازر الدمشقي.
 4  فاذا كلام الرب اليه قائلا.لا يرثك هذا.بل الذي يخرج من احشائك هو يرثك.
 6  فآمن بالرب فحسبه له برا.
 9  فقال له خذ لي عجلة ثلثية وعنزة ثلثية وكبشا ثلثيا ويمامة وحمامة.
 10  فأخذ هذه كلها وشقها من الوسط وجعل شق كل واحد مقابل صاحبه.واما الطير فلم يشقه.
 17  ثم غابت الشمس فصارت العتمة.واذا تنور دخان ومصباح نار يجوز بين تلك القطع
 18  في ذلك اليوم قطع الرب مع ابرام ميثاقا قائلا.لنسلك اعطي هذه الارض من نهر مصر الى النهر الكبير نهر الفرات.


إذاً هو عهد أو ميثاق الله مع ابراهيم وليست معجزة*


----------



## اسكندرانى (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



coptic4ever قال:


> *[FONT="Arial Black[COLOR="Red"]"]((وإذ قال إبراهيم رب أرني كيف تحي الموتى قال أولم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ أربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك ثم إجعل على كل جبل منهن جزءاً ثم أدعهن يأتينك سعيا واعلم
> 
> أن الله عزيز حكيم )) صدق الله العظيم سورة البقرة 260 [/COLOR]
> (الرد): تريد بالفعل من تلك الايه اثبات الخلق وانها كانت معجزه لابراهيم
> ...





اهلا بك متابعا ومناقشا


ولنبدأ معك اول رد


هذه المعجزات التى وهبها الله الى المسيح ليست سببا فى الوهيه المسيح


لأسباب كثيرة سنذكرها لاحقا فأرجو ان تكون متابعا


----------



## اسكندرانى (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



mohraeel قال:


> *وهو انا قولت ايه مش فيه احترام للعقائد*
> *منتظره دليلك الوهمى........*​




السخرية من القرآن اليس هذا فيه عدم احترام لعقيدة المسلمين ..؟؟


ماذا سيكون موقفك لو سخرت من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟


----------



## اسكندرانى (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *اسكندراني
> معجزة ابراهيم عليه السلام ......عندما قطع اربع من الطير ونثر على جبل
> جزءا ثم دعاهم فأتوه سعيا .............. اليس هذا خلق باذن الله
> هل معنى ذلك ان ابراهيم اله .......... ام ان هذه معجزة وهبها الله اياه ؟؟؟؟؟ *
> ...




سأرد عليك لاحقا


----------



## انت الفادي (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

لو انت انسان تبحث عن الحوار لما قمت بوضع مثل هذا الكم الهائل من الايات..
و العجيب ان المسيحية من 2000 سنه.. ماخدتش بالها من الايات دي و انت الوحيد الاخذت بالك؟؟؟
طيب اقولك ايه؟؟؟
انت اصلا مش منتظر مننا رد.. لان علشان نفندلك الايات دي كلها احنا محتاجين قاعدة بيانات كاملة..
لذلك اقترح عليك انك تأخذ اول ثلاث او اربع ايات نناقشها  وهكذا حتي ننتهي منها كلها.. ايه رأيك؟؟
علشان انت تفهم بس.
اصل الكوبي و البيست ده مش حيخليك تفهم حاجة في اي حاجة.


----------



## coptic4ever (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*بسم الثالوث المقدس
الرد على الشبهة الموجهه عن الوهية المسيح وماورد من الاخ (محمد بدوى)
اولاً قال الاخ محمد بدوى عن اقتناع تام لما ورده الينا من ايات ونصوص 



			من الانجيل اثبت لكم ان المسيح ليس اله
تفنيد أدلة ألوهية المسيح عليه السلام من الإنجيل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ثم يدخل فى الموضوع لاقناع القارئ الكريم بصحة مايقوله فيقول:



			المسيح عليه السلام بشر وليس إله :-
-المزمور 110 : 1 " قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني"
المسيح عليه السلام ليس المقصود فقد قال له الله سبحانه وتعالى في نفس المزمور 110 : 4" أنت كاهن إلى الأبد "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هنا يتكلم الاخ محمد عن النبوه ولكن سنقوم الان بنسف ماورد من اكاذيب حول بطلان النبوه
فانهو يقول ليس المسيح المقصود من النبوه لان ماجاء من " مزمور 110: 4 "يقول 



			" أنت كاهن إلى الأبد "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الرد : هنا المقصود بالكاهن هو ايضاً المسيح حيث كانت النبوه كامله هكذا
[Q-BIBLE]أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ وَلَنْ يَنْدَمَ: أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الْأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ " مزمور 110: 4 " .[/Q-BIBLE]
وتحققت هذه النبوه بالمثل فى شخص المسيح وهذا مانجده فى العهد الجديد
حيث جاء فى عبرانيين 
[Q-BIBLE]لَاحِظُوا رَسُولَ اعْتِرَافِنَا وَرَئِيسَ كَهَنَتِهِ الْمَسِيحَ يَسُوعَ " عبرانيين 3: 1 " . [/Q-BIBLE]
وجاء ايضاً :
[Q-BIBLE]كَذلِكَ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً لَمْ يُمَجِّدْ نَفْسَهُ لِيَصِيرَ رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ، بَلِ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ: أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ . كَمَا يَقُولُ أَيْضاً فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ: أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الْأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ " عبرانيين 5: 5 و 6 " [/Q-BIBLE]
وهنا تم نسف الادعاء بعدم تنبوء داود عن المسيح وانها كانت لاخر غير المسيح
ثم قال محمد بدوى



			• إنجيل متى الإصحاح 2 : 1 "ولد يسوع في بيت لحم "
وإنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 1 : 31 + إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 2 : 6 - 7
حملته أمه ووضعته كسائر البشر فالله سبحانه وتعالى لم يلد ولم يولد . أيحتاج الله لأن يولد من بشر ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اذا فكان من المفروض ان يتخذ الله جسد اخر غير جسد البشر ليتمم عملية فداء الانسان ولكن الله غير قابل للموت والام ولكن الجسد المتخذ هو الخاضع للطبيعه
فنحن نؤمن بان الله جاء فى الجسد ليتم عملية الفداء والمصالحه مع الله ولهذا احتاج الله للجسد
فقال القديس الأب غريغوريوس الكبير:
إذ نؤمن أنه الله ظهر في الزمان، مع أنه قبل كل زمان.
مؤمنين أنه وإن كان في لاهوته غير قابل للألم، فقد صار قابلاً للموت في جسدنا
هذا ايضاً الذى تكلم عنه العهد القديم قائلاً
[Q-BIBLE]أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الْأَزَلِ " ميخا 5: 2 [/Q-BIBLE]
السؤال التالى من محمد بدوى



			• -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 2 : 2 + إنجيل متى الإصحاح 21 : 5
" أين هو المولود ملك اليهود " الله عز وجل ملك الناس جميعاً 
• -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 4 : 2 " صام أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة جاع "
لو كان إلهاً فلمن يصوم ؟ كما أن الجوع من خصائص البشر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اليهود شعب الله وهو جاء لاجلهم ..... هذا اولاً
ثانياً : صام المسيح ليعطى لنا مثالاً فى الصوم وذل الجسد كى نكسر شهوت النفس وجاع المسيح بطبيعة الجسد وهذا امر طبيعى 
السؤال التالى



			• -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 6 : 9 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" أبانا الذي في السموات "
ألا تدل " نا " على الانتماء لمن يخاطبهم ؟ إذن فما الفرق بين المسيح عليه السلام وغيره ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قال القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم:عن ابانا الذى 
يعلّمنا تقديم صلواتنا بصفة عامة لحساب إخوتنا أيضًا، فلا يقل: "أبي الذي في السماوات"، بل "أبانا"، مقدّمًا الطلبة لحساب الجسد في عموميّته، طالب في أي موضع لا ما هو لنفسه بل ما هو لصالح إخوته.
وقال القديس اغسطينوس:
لقد بدأتم تُنسبون إلى عائلة عظيمة (أي عند نوالكم المعموديّة)، ففي هذا النسب يجتمع السيّد والعبد، القائد والجندي، الغني والفقير الخ. يصير الكل إخوة، جميعهم يدعون لهم أبًا واحدًا في السماوات... جميعهم يقولون: "أبانا الذي في السماوات"، فهل فهموا أنهم إخوة، ناظرين أن لهم أبًا واحدًا، فلا يستنكف السيّد من أن يعتبر عبده أخاه، ناظرًا أن الرب يسوع قد وهبه أن يكون أخًا له"
اى ان المسيح ياعزيزى محمد كان1
- يعلمنا الصلاه 2-جعلنا جميعاً اخوه
وبخصوص  برجاء سؤال خاص بينك وبين نفسك ايهما احق بالنقض هذه الايه التى يعلمنا منها الله كيف الصلاه وماذا نقول ام مقولة صلى الله على محمد
هل الله بذاته يصلى؟ واذا كان يصلى فهل يوجد من هو الاعلى ليتقبل منه ؟
السؤال التالى



			• -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 7 : 21 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام :-"يدخل ملكوت السموات بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي"
أي أن طاعة الله سبحانه وتعالى هي أساس رضا الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ياترى هل هذا سؤال ام معلومه اتيت لنا بها  عمتاً شكرا لك ونحن نتفق معك فى ان طاعة الله اساسيه
السؤال التالى



			• -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 8 : 20 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" وأما ابن الإنسان فليس له أن يسند رأسه "
لقد تكرر لفظ "ابن الإنسان" على لسان عيسى عليه السلام 83 مرة في الإنجيل فإن فُسرت على أنه يتكلم عن نفسه فهو إذن بشر وهذا يبطل ألوهيته وإن فسرت على أنه يتكلم عن غيره فإن نبياً آخر سيأتي بعده وهذا يبطل الفداء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فى هذه الايه لم تكن عن المسيح
لذلك سنتحدث عن مفهوم تلك الايه فقط
 تقدّم إليه كاتب يقول له: "يا معلّم أتبعك أينما تمضي".
[Q-BIBLE] فقال له يسوع: "للثعالب أوْجرة ولطيور السماء أوكار، أمّا ابن الإنسان فليس له أين يسند رأسه" [18-20]. [/Q-BIBLE]
وهنا كان رفض للكاتب الذى تقدم له ولم يكن المقصود بها المسيح
فيقول القديس اغسطينوس
لقد رفض رب المجد إنسانًا متكبّرا من تلمذته، هذا الذي أراد أن يتبعه... لقد قال له ما معناه: إن فيك خداعًا كالثعالب وكبرياء كطيور السماء، أمّا ابن الإنسان البسيط غير المخادع والمتواضع بلا كبرياء فليس له فيك أين يسند رأسه... إنه يسند رأسه ولا يرفعها، قاصدًا التواضع
اى ان مضمون تك الايه يدور حول كاتب اراد تتبع المسيح برجاء قراءة النصوص الكتابيه بشكل صحيح قبل التعليق

السؤال التالى



			• -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 10 : 5 - 6
إنجيل متى الإصحاح 15 : 24 - 26
من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : - " إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة "
لو كان إلهاً لعم نفعه الجميع أم أنه عنصري ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

المسيح اتى من اجل الخطاه وهذا ماشرحناه مراراً وتكراراً فان المسيح قال انه لم ياتى من اجل الابرار بل من اجل الخطاه قائلاً: لايحتاج الاصحاء الى طبيب بل المرضى وبهذا اعطانا مثل الراعى الصالح الذى اذا ضاع منه خروف يترك جميع خرفه ويذهب للبحث عن الخروف الضائع وحين يجده يفرح فرحا عظيم لان السماء تفرح بخاطى واحد يتوب اكثر من 99 باراً لايحتجون الى التوبه
وهنا الخروف الضال هو الخاطى الذى لايجده غير الراعى فحين يضل الطريق يذهب الراعى لارجاعه لحظيرة الخراف 
اجابة السؤال التالى من محمد بدوى



			• -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 11 : 3 " أنت هو الآتي أم ننتظر آخر "
ألم يعرف يوحنا عليه السلام إلهه الذي أرسله ؟
ما الهدف من إرسال يوحنا عليه السلام إذا جاء المسيح عليه السلام لخلاص البشر ؟ 
من "الآتي" ولماذا يأتي إذا كان المسيح عليه السلام قد جاء لخلاص البشر ؟
لماذا لم يسأله " أأنت الكلمة ؟"
"ننتظر آخر" دليل على أن المسيح عليه السلام لم يأت للفداء بل كان بشراً نبياً وسيأتي بعده نبي آخر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			ألم يعرف يوحنا عليه السلام إلهه الذي أرسله ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سؤال غريب وااسف لعدم ردى ولا حتى ترك تعليق صغير




			ما الهدف من إرسال يوحنا عليه السلام إذا جاء المسيح عليه السلام لخلاص البشر ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اولاً الهدف كان لتحقيق النبوه كما جاء فى اشعياء النبى 
صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ. قَّوِمُوا فِي الْقَفْرِ سَبِيلاً لِإِلَهِنَا " إشعياء 40: 3 
إذ قيل عنه: "ها أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيّئ طريقك قدامك"
ثانياً بخصوص 



			اذا جاء المسيح لخلاص البشريه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وهل تريد ان تساوى بين السيد المسيح ويوحنا  فى انه كان قادر على خلاص البشريه؟ وهل لايوجد يحي (يوحنا) فى القران ومشهود له ايضاَ؟




			من "الآتي" ولماذا يأتي إذا كان المسيح عليه السلام قد جاء لخلاص البشر ؟
لماذا لم يسأله " أأنت الكلمة ؟"
"ننتظر آخر" دليل على أن المسيح عليه السلام لم يأت للفداء بل كان بشراً نبياً وسيأتي بعده نبي آخر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صديقى ... بل وعزيزى لما لاتقراء الكتاب المقدس بشكل صحيح حتى ولاتعتمد على نسخ المواضيع من المواقع الاخرى حتى تكن على بينه من الحق وبرهانه
فى هذا الحدث ارسل يوحنا اثنين من تلاميذه ليسالوا السيد المسيح له كل المجد اذا كان هو المسيا المنتظر ام لا فاذا كان ليس هو المسيا اذا سينتظروا المسيا وهو المشار له بكلمة (اخر) 
فاقرا الايه بشكل اوضح لكى تعلم معنى الحدث
[Q-BIBLE]"أمّا يوحنا فلما سمع في السجن بأعمال المسيح

أرسل اثنين من تلاميذه، 

وقال له: أنت هو الآتي أم ننتظر آخر؟!"[/Q-BIBLE]
ولكن المسيح صرح لهم بانه هو المسيح وقالهم
[Q-BIBLE]اذهبا واخبرا بما تسمعان وتنظران.العمى يبصرون والعرج يمشون.والبرص يطهرون والصم يسمعون, والموتى يقومون والمساكين يبشرون, وطوبى لمن لايعثر في[/Q-BIBLE]
اي انه لم يذكر عن قرب نبى اخر بعد المسيح لا من قريب ولا من بعيد



			من "الآتي" ولماذا يأتي إذا كان المسيح عليه السلام قد جاء لخلاص البشر ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزى رجاء خاص ارجوك اقراء الايه والنص جيداً يوحنا يطلب من تلاميذه ان يسالوا المسيح ان كان هو الاتى " يعنى المنتطر" ام ينتظروا يعنى لو هينتظروا هينتظروا المسيح برده وليس اخر ولكن لما عرفوا انه المسيح فاصبح الامر منهياً
اجابة السؤال التالى



			• -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 13 : 55 " أليس هذا ابن النجار "
-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 13 : 56
إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 3 : 31 
إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 6 : 3
أِلله سبحانه وتعالى إخوة ؟هل كانوا أيضاً آلهة ؟ أليس الإخوة متماثلون ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ان المسيح كان ابناً ليوسف بالتبنى وكان يوسف من سبط يهوذا ومن بيت داود
لكى تتم النبوه التى تقول
[Q-BIBLE]وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرٍّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ، وَيُجْرِي حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً فِي الْأَرْضِ " إرميا 23: 5 - أنظر 2 صموئيل 7: 12 - 16 ، مزمور 132: 11 " . [/Q-BIBLE]
في 2 صموئيل 7: 11 يوضح ناثان النبي أن الوعد ليس لداود نفسه بل لنسله، وكان يوسف النجار هو من نسل داوود 
اين اذا اخووة الله؟

يتبع باذن رب المجد*​


----------



## coptic4ever (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*بسم الثالوث المقدس
تابع ماورد عن الاخ محمد بدوى من اسئله حول الاهوت



			• -من معجزات المسيح عليه السلام :-
إنجيل متى الإصحاح 9 : 22 إشفاء المرأة من النزيف
إنجيل متى الإصحاح 9 : 25 إحياء الصبية
إنجيل متى الإصحاح 14 : 25 " مضى إليهم يسوع ماشياً على البحر "
إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 7 : 14 - 15 إحياء الشاب
إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 2 : 9 تحويل الماء إلى خمر
إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 11 : 44 إحياء الميت
أعمال الرسل الإصحاح 2 : 22 " بقوات وعجائب صنعها الله بيده "
فالمسيح عليه السلام بشر يستمد قوته من الله سبحانه وتعالى كسائر الناس 
لقد قام آخرون بمعجزات ولا يعتبرونهم النصارى آلهة مثل :-
سفر يشوع الإصحاح 10 : 13 أمر يشوع الشمس والقمر بالتوقف على مناطق معينة
الملوك الأول الإصحاح 17 : 14 النبي إليشع جعل الزيت والطحين لا ينفذ إلى وقت نزول المطر
الملوك الأول الإصحاح 17 : 22 النبي إليشع أحيا ميتاً
الملوك الثاني الإصحاح 4 : 35 النبي إليشع أحيا ميتاً 
الملوك الثاني الإصحاح 5 : 14 النبي إليشع أشفى الملك نعمان من البرص
الملوك الثاني الإصحاح 13 : 21 إحياء بعض الموتى لدى مسه عظام النبي إليشع وهو ميت
الملوك الثاني الإصحاح 20 : 11 رجع الظل عشر درجات بسبب إشعياء
سفر حزقيال الإصحاح 37 : 3 - 10 بعث الحياة في العظام البالية لكثير من الموتى بسبب حزقيال
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الاستاذ محمد مع العلم بانك لم تسال السؤال ولم توضح ماذا تريد قوله الا اننى ساجيبك عما تريد ان تقول ولكنك لم توضح
انت تريد ان تقول ان كل نبى وله معجزاته وعجائبه فلماذا اذا نجعل من السيد المسيح الهاً لمجرد المعجزات التى ايدها القران وشهدها له
الاجابه تكون::: لان المعجزات تختلف كلياً عن قدرات الله فهل من يخلق كما جاء فى القران غير الله وعيسى مثلاً ...... الخلق هنا ليست معجزه تعطى من عند الله بل هى قدرة من قدرات الله وليس من العجب ان يكون لكل نبى معجزه لكن العجب ان يكون لكل نبى قدرة من قدرات الله اذا يصبح فى تلك الحاله يوجد شركاء لله وهذا امراً مرفوض من القران ومن الانجيل ومن التوراه ونحن جميعاً ندعوا بوحدة الله وان لا شريك له فكيف لك اذا ان تجعل قدرة من قدرات الله مساويه لاى معجزه من معجزات الانبياء؟؟
السؤال التالى



			• -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 15 : 24 - 26 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام :"لم أُرسل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة… يؤخذ خبز البنين ويُطرح للكلاب "
أي أنه رسول من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى ولكنه عنصري !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تانى عايزه اجابه تانى على نفس السؤال ده على فكره انت سالته فوق بس بشكل مختلف ولكن بنفس صيغة السؤال وانا جوبت

السؤال التالى



			• -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 20 : 23 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" فليس لي أن أعطيه إلا للذين أُعد لهم من أبي"
أي أن الله سبحانه وتعالى وحده هو المالك والمتصرف وأن عيسى عليه السلام بشر لا يملك شيئاً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

برجاء عدم تفسير الايات كما يحلو لك لك انت تسال دون التفسير
والاجابه : لايااستاذى الفاضل لم يكن هذا قصد الايه لامن قريب ولا حتى من بعيد
وهذه الايه تثبت ان الله والمسيح واحد اى انك جئت بعكس ماتريد ان تقول... عفواً
لانه اذا قال المسيح بانه سيعطى لنا اكثر مما سيعطى لنا الاب او العكس فيصبح هذا تناقض يوضح بان الله والمسيح اثنان وليسوا واحد  لان العطايا اختلفت ولكن بما ان عطاياهم واحده اذا فهم واحد وشكراً لتلك الايه
 وهذا يثبت ايضاَ قول المسيح انا فى الاب والاب فى 
السؤال التالى



			• -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 21 : 1 - 7 " وأتيا بالجحش والحمار ….فجلس عليهما " أي أنه ركب حمارين معاً !
إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 11 : 7 " فأتيا بالجحش إلى يسوع فجلس عليه "
إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 19 : 35 " وأتيا به إلى يسوع ……وأركبا يسوع "
إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 12 : 14 " ووجد يسوع جحشاً فجلس عليه "
أيحتاج الله سبحانه وتعالى لجحش للتنقل ؟! أي هذه الروايات الأصح ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			أيحتاج الله سبحانه وتعالى لجحش للتنقل ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالله عليك ... هل هذاً سؤالا يجاب عليه؟؟ ... ومالذى ينفى الوهية المسيح من هذا السؤال؟؟... وهل اذا كان هذا الحدث فى القران كان سيقول  ان الله كان يطير الى اى مكان يريد الذهاب اليه ولم يكن بحاجه الى وسيلة تنقل...؟؟؟؟؟!!!!برجاء التركيز




			أي هذه الروايات الأصح ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الكل الصحيح ... ولكن اختلفت فى التعبير حسب الكاتب 



			وأتيا بالجحش والحمار ….فجلس عليهما "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ليس معنى ذلك انهو ركب فوق ظهر الاثنين وهذا امراً لايعقل وانما القصد بان المسيح ركب على احدهم  لانه لايصح ان يقال واتيا بالجحش والحمار وجلس عليه .... ارجو ان تكون فى استيعاب لما اقول
اما بالنسبه لثلاث احداث الاخرى فقد اهتم كل من لوقا ومرقس ويوحنا بالحدث فقط وهو دخول الرب لاورشليم راكباً على حمار عمتاً  وبهذا نجد انه لايوجد اختلاف فاذا قرات الاربع احدث ستجد ان الرب قد دخل اورشليم على حمار ولم يختلف احدهم عن الاخر فى ذلك وهذا لتحقيق النبوه التى تقول
[Q-BIBLE]اِبْتَهِجِي جِدّاً يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ، اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ. هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ، وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ " زكريا 9: 9 "[/Q-BIBLE] 
السؤال التالى



			• -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 21 : 18 - 19 " جاع فنظر شجرة تين "
إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 11 : 12 - 13 " جاع فنظر شجرة تين "
إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 19 : 28 " أنا عطشان "
إن الجوع والعطش من صفات البشر ولو كان إلهاً لعرف موسم التين. ثم كيف يأكل مما لا يملك؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالنسبه للجوه والعطش قولنا مراراً الجسد خاضع للطبيعه لانه وجد فى الطبيعه.....
وبالنسبه 



			لو كان الهاً لعرف موسم التين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فهل معنى ذلك ان الله وحده هو الذى يعلم موسم التين واخفى الله موسم التين عن البشر؟
وبالنسبه لـ



			كيف ياكل من ما يملك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الا تؤمن بان كل ما فى الكون ملكاً لله ؟اذا كيف لايملك؟؟
السؤال التالى



			• -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 22 : 37 - 38 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك …..هذه هي الوصية الأولى والعظمى"
أي دون إشراك أحد في حب الله سبحانه وتعالى .لماذا لم تشتمل نصيحة المسيح عليه السلام على وجوب حبه هو أيضاً مع الله لو كان إلهاً ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لو المسيح كان قال زى ماحضرتك كده  قولت كنا سعتها بس نقول ان الكتاب المقدس محرف لان هذه الايات من العهد القديم وهى من ضمن الوصايا العشر التى اعطت لموسى وقالها السيد المسيح بالنص كما جائت فى العهد القديم ولو كان السيد المسيح غيرها وقال زى ماحضرتك بتقول اصبح كده فى تحريف واختلاف ونقض للناموس والسيد المسيح قال انه لما ياتى لنقض الناموس بل ليكمل برجاء راجع الايات وستجد المعنى المقصود والمراد  
السؤال التالى



			• -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 22 : 44 - 45 
إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 12 : 36 - 37
إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 20 : 42
" قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني "
كلمة "الرب" تعني المعلم كما في يوحنا الإصحاح 1 : 38 وقد نودي المسيح عليه السلام "يا معلم" 
في عدة مواقع منها إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 9 : 38 
" فإن كان داود يدعوه رباً فكيف يكون ابنه " لا يكون الابن رباً بمعنى إله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الاجابه اولاً ناتى بنص الايه
[Q-BIBLE]"ماذا تظنّون في المسيح، ابن من هو؟ قالوا له: ابن داود. قال لهم: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربًا، قائلاً: قال الرب لربِّي اِجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئًا لقدميك. فإن كان داود يدعوه ربًا، فكيف يكون ابنه؟ فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة" [42-46]. [/Q-BIBLE]
هنا السيد المسيح يسالهم ماذا يعلمون عنه فقالوا له انه ابن داود فاسالهم السيد المسيح اذا كيف داود بيقول عليه رب اذا كان ابن داود وهنا محدش عرفه يجوبه يعنى السيد المسيح اعن عن نفسه انه الله
ويقول التفسير لهذه الايه للاب انطونيوس فكرى:
لم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه إذ كشف لهم أن المسيّا ابن داود إنّما هو ربُّه الذي يخضع مقاوموه تحت قدميه. وكأن السيِّد كان يُحذّرهم من المقاومة، إذ جاء ليُخلّص لا ليدين. إنه يفتح الباب لقبولهم حتى لا يوجدوا في يوم الرب العظيم كأعداء مقاومين. 

 المسيح هو ابن داود وربُّه. إنه رب داود على الدوام وابنه حسب الزمن... هو رب داود المولود من الآب، وابن داود المولود ابنًا للعذراء مريم الذي حُبل به منها بالروح القدس. فلنتمسَّك بكليهما بشدة... فلو لم يهبنا ربّنا يسوع المسيح أن يصير إنسانًا لهلك الإنسان. 
السؤال التالى



			• -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 26 : 14 - 16 
إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 14 : 10
يعتقد النصارى أن تلاميذ المسيح عليه السلام أنبياء ورغم ذلك فإن أحدهم المدعو يهوذا 
الإسخريوطي دخل فيه الشيطان كما في إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 22 : 3 وباع عيسى عليه السلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اولاً من قال اننا نعتقد انهم انبياء نحن نقول انهم رسول للمسيح
ثانيا بيع يهوذا الاسخريوطى هذه نبوه من العهد القديم اشارت لهذا مما يوضح ايضاً هذا صدق نبوات العهد القديم وتحقيقها فى المسيح
فقد جاء فى المزامير
[Q-BIBLE]رَجُلُ سَلَامَتِي، الَّذِي وَثَقْتُ بِهِ، آكِلُ خُبْزِي، رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ " مزمور 41: 9[/Q-BIBLE]
وتحقق هذا فعلا حينما خان يهوذا السيد المسيح
وايضاً تنبا العهد القديم بان يهوذا سيبيع السيد المسيح بثلاثون من الفضه حيث قال:
[Q-BIBLE]
فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: حَسُنَ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ فَأَعْطُونِي أُجْرَتِي وَإِلَّا فَامْتَنِعُوا . فَوَزَنُوا أُجْرَتِي ثَلَاثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ " زكريا 11: 12 " .[/Q-BIBLE]
وتحقق هذ1 فعلا 
[Q-BIBLE]وَقَالَ: مَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُونِي وَأَنَا أُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ؟ فَجَعَلُوا لَهُ ثَلَاثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ " متى 26: 15[/Q-BIBLE]مارايك اذا؟؟؟


يتبع باذن رب المجد​*


----------



## اسكندرانى (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



mohraeel قال:


> *وهو انا قولت ايه مش فيه احترام للعقائد*
> *منتظره دليلك الوهمى........*​





أولا انا لم اوعدك بدليل وهمى 

ثانيا كونك لم تعترفى بمصداقية القرآن وتقرين مافيه فـهذا شأنك وحرية رأى واعتقاد
فى المقابل لست مجبرا ان أثق فى الكتاب المقدس بما فيه من شبهات وتحريف وهذا شأنى أيضا وحرية رأى واعتقاد

ثالثا معنى ان يهب الله المسيح وهو عبد الله ورسول معجزات ربما على حد زعمكم انها لم تهب الا له فليس معنى هذا أن يتحول الى اله


----------



## اسكندرانى (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *اسكندراني
> معجزة ابراهيم عليه السلام ......عندما قطع اربع من الطير ونثر على جبل
> جزءا ثم دعاهم فأتوه سعيا .............. اليس هذا خلق باذن الله
> هل معنى ذلك ان ابراهيم اله .......... ام ان هذه معجزة وهبها الله اياه ؟؟؟؟؟ *
> ...




سواء سميتها أنت ميثاق او انا سميتها معجزة .......... وما وهبه الله الى المسيح تحت أى مسمى ليس مبررا لأولهيته


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*اسكندراني
ثالثا معنى ان يهب الله المسيح ....

الله لم يهب المسيح شئ 

وهو عبد الله ورسول معجزات ....

لا لا لا  هو ابن الله  

ربما على حد زعمكم انها لم تهب الا له ....

إننا لا نزعم شئ ..... المعجزات ...والخلق هي من سلطة المسيح الشخصية

فليس معنى هذا أن يتحول الى اله 

المسيح لم يتحول الى اله ... بل هو الله وابن الله في ذات الوقت

وليس لأحد أن يعطي رأياً في ذلك*


----------



## mohraeel (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



> أولا انا لم اوعدك بدليل وهمى


*علشان مفيش رد* 



> لست مجبرا ان أثق فى الكتاب المقدس بما فيه من شبهات وتحريف


*لم يحرف الاالكتاب المقدس وليس حوله شبهات الا منكم شبهات وهــــــــمـــــــــيــــــــــه
وبالفعل انت لست مجبر
وانا ايضا لا اعدك بقبولى لدائل من انبياء كذبه*


> معنى ان يهب الله المسيح وهو عبد الله ورسول معجزات ربما على حد زعمكم انها لم تهب الا له فليس معنى هذا أن يتحول الى اله


*الله هو المسيح له كل السلطان على الناسوت فى اللاهوت
المسيح ليس عبدا انما هو الخالق وله كل مجد امين

هناك اشياء لا يقوم بها سوى الله كالخلق واقامة الموتى وهذا ماقام به رب المجد يسوع المسيح
ولماذا لم يعطى الله لرسولكم هذه البركه ان كانت معجزات عاديه! الم تفكر ابدا يا اخى اسكندرانى
لماذا تركه يموت مريضا ؟ولما فعل اشياء لا يقبل احدا منكم ان يفعلها؟
واما السؤال القوي هنا:لما اتى محمد اذا كان المسيح قد ارسله الله كما تذكرون؟
هل الله لا يحسن اختيار رسله؟
الا يعلم ما سيفعله عبيده حتى يتراجع ويرسل اخرين؟

لما تصدقون كل ما يقال وانتم مغمضين العينين
افتحوا اعينكم .ذوقوا وانظروا ما اطيب الرب
يسوع المسيح الله المحب.لما تنظره على انه المتكبر 
يسوع الفادى .الذى ذاق الم الصليب وعار الاهانه من اجل خلاصك وفداء روحك
الحق اقول لكم :لم ترى عين اله غيره الا عيونكم.الرب يقبلكم ويغفرلكم وهو مستعد لقبولكم دائما
البركه والنعمه والسلام مع جميعكم امين*​


----------



## اسكندرانى (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



> لا لا لا هو ابن الله




الله أم ابن الله ....؟؟



> ... بل هو الله وابن الله في ذات الوقت




نريد حل عقلانى لهذه المعادلة ...؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسكندرانى (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



mohraeel قال:


> *علشان مفيش رد*
> 
> 
> *لم يحرف الاالكتاب المقدس وليس حوله شبهات الا منكم شبهات وهــــــــمـــــــــيــــــــــه
> ...





سأرد لاحقا ان شاء الله


----------



## انت الفادي (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



اسكندرانى قال:


> الله أم ابن الله ....؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



كلامك يمثلك انت و هو ايضا من بنيات افكار
فهمت؟؟ اكيد لسه


----------



## coptic4ever (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*




			هذه المعجزات التى وهبها الله الى المسيح ليست سببا فى الوهيه المسيح


لأسباب كثيرة سنذكرها لاحقا فأرجو ان تكون متابعا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انتظر الرد من الاخ اسكندرانى ؟؟
وماهى الاسباب ؟!؟!؟
وبرجاء من اخوتى واحد يتكلم كدفاع عن لاهوت المسيح اياً كان وهذا كى نتفق فى نقطه واحده 
وكى لانشتت اسكندرانى فى الرد علينا لانه من الواضح  انه يتجاهل الكثير من المشاركات التى تثبت الوهية المسيح

سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكن مع جميعكم الان ودائماً والى الابد
امين*


----------



## fredyyy (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*اسكندرانى* 

*لان يدخل المسيح (الله الظاهر في الجسد) الى قلبك من باب المنطق 

لكنة سيدخل من باب الإيمان 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لن تستطيع أن تُخضع الله لأفكارك

إخضع أنت لأقول الله



*


----------



## اسكندرانى (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



انت الفادي قال:


> كلامك يمثلك انت و هو ايضا من بنيات افكار
> فهمت؟؟ اكيد لسه




انت الفادى نحن هنا نلتقى لنرتقى لالنتدنى .......... فـــــــ رجاء ان يكون محور حوارنا الارتقاء ....... اما تقنعنى اما اقنعك ....اوك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسكندرانى (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



coptic4ever قال:


> *
> 
> 
> انتظر الرد من الاخ اسكندرانى ؟؟
> ...




اخى العزيز انا لم اتجاهل اى رد ولكنى لظروف خارجة عن ارادتى لم ادخل النت حوالى ثلاثة ايام فاعذرونى وسأواصل فى واقت لاحق الحوار ...

تحياتى


----------



## انت الفادي (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



اسكندرانى قال:


> انت الفادى نحن هنا نلتقى لنرتقى لالنتدنى .......... فـــــــ رجاء ان يكون محور حوارنا الارتقاء ....... اما تقنعنى اما اقنعك ....اوك ؟؟؟؟



عزيزي انا احاول فعلا ان ابسط لك الامر كي تفهمه.. لا غير..
و لكني سأترك المجال لاخي الحبيب coptic4ever حتي لا يتشتت الموضوع و يكون الحوار اوضح و مفهوم

بالفعل يجب ان يكون الحوار مرتفع و لكنه يجب ان يخاطب عقلية المتحاور الاخر ايضا و هذا ما قمت به انا عزيزي لا اكثر و لا اقل.


----------



## اسكندرانى (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



> إقتباس:
> هذه المعجزات التى وهبها الله الى المسيح ليست سببا فى الوهيه المسيح
> 
> 
> ...




coptic4ever


وكما وعدت بمواصلة النقاش فى وقت لاحق .... وذكر اسباب كثيرة لعدم الوهية المسيح ........... طبعا هى كثيرة ولا استطيع حصرها ولكن سأذكر بعض منها 


انتم تقولون ان المسيح اله لأنه أبرأ أعمى .... وأوجد أذنين لأصم وبعض من ذلك القبيل ............

أنا أقول هل هذا يكفى لأن يكون المسيح اله ...... انا اقول لكم من المتحكم فى هذا الكون ..؟؟

من الله ؟؟؟ ام المسيح ؟؟؟؟ من الذى خلق هذا الكون الله ام المسيح ؟؟؟؟

وان كان المسيح اله لماذا ادخل نفسه فى احشاء امرأة ليولد وتحوم حوله تلك الشبهات ..؟؟؟

ان كان المسيح اله على حد زعمكم وأراد ان يتجسد أليس هو قادر ان يتجسد بدون تلك الشبهات ..؟؟


وان كان المسيح اله كما تزعمون لماذا لم يقوم بشىء عظيم مبهر خلق السماوات ... الارض الجبال


النجوم وغيره من الأشياء العظيمة العظيمة التى هى بحق من صنع الخالق الذى تنكرونه 



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسكندرانى (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



انت الفادي قال:


> عزيزي انا احاول فعلا ان ابسط لك الامر كي تفهمه.. لا غير..
> و لكني سأترك المجال لاخي الحبيب coptic4ever حتي لا يتشتت الموضوع و يكون الحوار اوضح و مفهوم
> 
> بالفعل يجب ان يكون الحوار مرتفع و لكنه يجب ان يخاطب عقلية المتحاور الاخر ايضا و هذا ما قمت به انا عزيزي لا اكثر و لا اقل.




شكرا على الرد ......... وياليت ان تكون معنا فى الحوار



تحياتى


----------



## اسكندرانى (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

فريد



> لان يدخل المسيح (الله الظاهر في الجسد) الى قلبك من باب المنطق




لماذا هذا الرد ...؟؟؟ سأقول لك رد العامة ........... هل تعلم ماذا يقولون ..........؟؟؟؟؟


الله رأوه ....؟؟؟ أم عرفوه بالعقل ...........






> لكنة سيدخل من باب الإيمان




ومن قال لك انى غير ذلك





> لن تستطيع أن تُخضع الله لأفكارك





ولكن من حقى ان أتفكر فى خالقى ومن أعبد ............




> إخضع أنت لأقول الله




أنا أخضع تماما لله الواحد الأحد فى اتجاه معاكس لكم تماما


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*اسكندرانى
الله رأوه ....؟؟؟ أم عرفوه بالعقل ...........*

*إذا عرفت الله بالعقل .... لم يعد الله إله (لأن الله غير محدود وعقلك محدود)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لكنة سيدخل من باب الإيمان  ..... ومن قال لك انى غير ذلك*

*أقصد الايمان بالمسيح المصلوب الذي يغفر الخطايا
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لن تستطيع أن تُخضع الله لأفكارك  ... ولكن من حقى ان أتفكر فى خالقى ومن أعبد*

*هذا معناه أنك تشك في اقوال الله لذا تفكر فيها بالمنطق 

وهذا ما أوقع حواء في العصيان
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*إخضع أنت لأقول الله  ... أنا أخضع تماما لله الواحد الأحد فى اتجاه معاكس لكم تماما*

*إذا كنت فى اتجاه معاكس لنا تماما فأنت تتجة مسرعاً نحو الهلاك الأبدي

إننا نتبع المسيح الحي ... إذاً سنحيا في الارض

وسنحيا في الابدية .... لأننا نعبد المسيح رب الحياة

المسيح الذي رأينا الله ( الذي لا يُرى) فيه

ملحوظة :

نحن نخرج الشياطين من الناس (بقوة إسم المسيح)

فإذا كنت في الاتجاه المعاكس فستلبسك الشياطين

إحترس من أن تكون معاكساً لأتباع المسيح المُحب*


----------



## انت الفادي (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

عزيزي اسكندراني
اسألتك التي طرحتها هنا لا يطرحها الا من يريد الجدال من باب الجدال فقط و ليس من اجل الفهم و لكن مع ذلك سنجيبك علي اسألتك املين ان ينير الله لك بصيرتك و تفهم:


> انتم تقولون ان المسيح اله لأنه أبرأ أعمى .... وأوجد أذنين لأصم وبعض من ذلك القبيل ............
> 
> أنا أقول هل هذا يكفى لأن يكون المسيح اله ...... انا اقول لكم من المتحكم فى هذا الكون ..؟؟


نعم يكفي و هذا ليس مجرد اثبات و لكنه هو اقوي الاثباتات علي الاطلاق 
فكما تعرف انت ان لله صفات لا يحق لنا ان نصف غيره بها.. و تعرف ايضا ان لله قدرات لا يمتلكها غير الله و لا يعطي الله سلطانه لغيره ابدا 
ففي ابصار الاعمي و في شفاء الاذن المقطوعة هو خلق يا عزيزي.. و الله لا يعطي مقدرة الخلق لغيره ..فما ادراك اذا اعطي الله صفة الخلق لغيره ما ادراك ان هذا الشخص لن يستخدم هذه القدرة استخدام خاطئ؟؟؟؟ الله لا يعطي قدراته لغيره يا عزيزي.
اما بالنسبة لسؤالك من المتحكم في هذا الكون اقول لك الله و لا سواه.



> من الله ؟؟؟ ام المسيح ؟؟؟؟ من الذى خلق هذا الكون الله ام المسيح ؟؟؟؟


اراك لا تعرف من هو الله... السيد المسيح هو الله فأذا تحدثت عن الله فأنت تتحدث عن السيد المسيح و اذا تحدثت عن السيد المسيح فأنت تتحدث عن الله..
كمثال: انت تشكر في انسان... ثم في حديث اخر شكرت في ذكائه... فهل انت هنا تحدثت عن شخصين مختلفين ؟؟؟ هل اصبح ذكاء هذا الشخص شخص اخر غير هذا الانسان؟؟؟ بالطبع لا..

الذي خلق هذا الكون هو الله الذي هو السيد المسيح (تذكر مثال الرجل و ذكائه او عقله )



> وان كان المسيح اله لماذا ادخل نفسه فى احشاء امرأة ليولد وتحوم حوله تلك الشبهات ..؟؟؟



اي شبهات يا عزيزي ادخل الله نفسه فيها؟؟؟؟
اولا لكي تفهم هذه النقطة نحتاج الي نبذة صغيرة و هي ان الله اعطي علامات لليهود عن المسيا المنتظر و هذه العلامات مثلا انه سيكون من نسل داؤد و انه سيكون ناصريا (من مدينة الناصرة) و انه سيولد من عزراء و انه سيولد في مزود للبقر...
فلو اتخذ الله جسدا من العدم (هو الخالق و قادر علي كل شئ) اذن في هذه الحالة لن يتعرف عليه اليهود.. فهم ينتظرون شخصا سيولد من عزراء و في مزود البقر و من مدينة الناصرة و نسل داؤد.. و بالتالي لا يوجد اي فائدة لهذا التجسد... فعملية التجسد يا عزيزي كانت يجب ان تتم بترتيب معين و اللا لكان الناس في حيرة..
و ايضا لو لم يعطي الله مثل هذه العلامات و الشروط و الاشارات عن المسيا المنتظر لكان من السهل ان يخرج كل انسان و يقول انا المسيا طالما لا يوجد شروط او علامات معينة.

و اتمني ان اكون قد وضحت لك الهدف من هذه الولادة الاعجازية و اسبابها.



> ان كان المسيح اله على حد زعمكم وأراد ان يتجسد أليس هو قادر ان يتجسد بدون تلك الشبهات ..؟؟



الاجابة تتبع الذي سبق في هذه المشاركة.



> وان كان المسيح اله كما تزعمون لماذا لم يقوم بشىء عظيم مبهر خلق السماوات ... الارض الجبال
> 
> 
> النجوم وغيره من الأشياء العظيمة العظيمة التى هى بحق من صنع الخالق الذى تنكرون


و ماذا تسمي الذي فعله السيد المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟
لقد عمل كل اعمال الاله... و ماذلت انت كمسلم تنكره..
شفي مرضي
[q-bible]
متي 4: 24
 فَذَاعَ خَبَرُهُ فِي جَمِيعِ سُورِيَّةَ. فَأَحْضَرُوا إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعَ السُّقَمَاءِ الْمُصَابِينَ بِأَمْرَاضٍ وَأَوْجَاعٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ، وَالْمَجَانِينَ وَالْمَصْرُوعِينَ وَالْمَفْلُوجِينَ، فَشَفَاهُمْ.

[/q-bible]

.. اقام موتي.. 
[q-bible]
يوحنا 11 : 43
3 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا صَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ:«لِعَازَرُ، هَلُمَّ خَارِجًا!» 44 فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ وَيَدَاهُ وَرِجْلاَهُ مَرْبُوطَاتٌ بِأَقْمِطَةٍ، وَوَجْهُهُ مَلْفُوفٌ بِمِنْدِيل. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ يَذْهَبْ».
[/q-bible]

خلق عين للاعمي..
[q-bible]
يوحنا 9 : 6
قَالَ هذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَصَنَعَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِينًا وَطَلَى بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى. 7 وَقَالَ لَهُ: «اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: مُرْسَلٌ، فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيرًا.

[/q-bible]
.غفر خطايا..

[q-bible]

2 وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحًا عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ». 3 وَإِذَا قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ قَدْ قَالُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ: «هذَا يُجَدِّفُ!» 4 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ، فَقَالَ:«لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟ 5 أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ، أَنْ يُقَالَ: مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ، أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ: قُمْ وَامْشِ؟ 6 وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ:«قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!» 7 فَقَامَ وَمَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ. 8 فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجُمُوعُ تَعَجَّبُوا وَمَجَّدُوا اللهَ الَّذِي أَعْطَى النَّاسَ سُلْطَانًا مِثْلَ هذَا.

[/q-bible]

.اشبع مرة خمسة الاف نفس و مرة ثلاثة الاف نفس ..
[q-bible]
متي 14 : 16
 16 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«لاَ حَاجَةَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَمْضُوا. أَعْطُوهُمْ أَنْتُمْ لِيَأْكُلُوا». 17 فَقَالُوا لَهُ:«لَيْسَ عِنْدَنَا ههُنَا إِلاَّ خَمْسَةُ أَرْغِفَةٍ وَسَمَكَتَانِ». 18 فَقَالَ:«ائْتُوني بِهَا إِلَى هُنَا». 19 فَأَمَرَ الْجُمُوعَ أَنْ يَتَّكِئُوا عَلَى الْعُشْبِ. ثُمَّ أَخَذَ الأَرْغِفَةَ الْخَمْسَةَ وَالسَّمَكَتَيْنِ، وَرَفَعَ نَظَرَهُ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَبَارَكَ وَكَسَّرَ وَأَعْطَى الأَرْغِفَةَ لِلتَّلاَمِيذِ، وَالتَّلاَمِيذُ لِلْجُمُوعِ. 20 فَأَكَلَ الْجَمِيعُ وَشَبِعُوا. ثُمَّ رَفَعُوا مَا فَضَلَ مِنَ الْكِسَرِ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ قُفَّةً مَمْلُوءةً. 21 وَالآ كِلُونَ كَانُوا نَحْوَ خَمْسَةِ آلاَفِ رَجُل، مَا عَدَا النِّسَاءَ وَالأَوْلاد

[/q-bible]


. انتهر الريح و العواصف و هدائها..حتي البحار و الرياح و الطبيعة تطيعه
[q-bible]
متي  8 : 26
 26 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«مَا بَالُكُمْ خَائِفِينَ يَا قَلِيلِي الإِيمَانِ؟» ثُمَّ قَامَ وَانْتَهَرَ الرِّيَاحَ وَالْبَحْرَ، فَصَارَ هُدُو عَظِيمٌ. 27 فَتَعَجَّبَ النَّاسُ قَائِلِينَ:«أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ هذَا؟ فَإِنَّ الرِّيَاحَ وَالْبَحْرَ جَمِيعًا تُطِيعُهُ!».

[/q-bible]

....قال انه رب السبت الذي هو يوم الرب .

[q-bible]
متي 12 : 8
6 وَلكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ ههُنَا أَعْظَمَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ! 7 فَلَوْ عَلِمْتُمْ مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً، لَمَا حَكَمْتُمْ عَلَى الأَبْرِيَاءِ! 8 فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».

[/q-bible]
..يعلم ما في نفوس البشر..

[q-bible]
3 وَإِذَا قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ قَدْ قَالُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ: «هذَا يُجَدِّفُ!» 4 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ، فَقَالَ:«لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟

[/q-bible]

و ها انت تشك فيه حتي الان.
فماذا تريد اكثر من ذلك ؟؟؟؟
هل تكذب كل هذه الشواهد و الادلة كي تصدق شخص قال لك عكس ذلك و لم يقدم لك حتي دليل واحد علي كلامه؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*أخي العزيز ..... أنت الفادي

كيف يعرف ... اسكنراني 

ما في قلب المسيح 

وهو بعيداً عن المسيح

وكيف يشعر  بعواطف المسيح 

وهو يكرة المسيح وفداء المسيح

وكيف يعرف ... صفات الله ... وحُب الله

وهو في حالة خصام مع الله ولم يعرف المُصالح

أتذكر الآن قول اليشع إذ قال :

2مل 6:17  
وصلى اليشع وقال يا رب افتح عينيه فيبصر.ففتح الرب عيني الغلام فابصر واذ الجبل مملوء خيلا ومركبات نار حول اليشع.

يارب إفتح عيني  إسكندراني فيبصر محبتك وفداءك*


----------



## abdallah99 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *أخي العزيز ..... أنت الفادي
> 
> كيف يعرف ... اسكنراني
> 
> ...



مين اللى قالك ان فيه حد هنا بيره المسيح

احنا بنؤمن بكل الرسلو الكتب السماوية

انتو بقى اللى مش بتؤمنو بمحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم


----------



## fredyyy (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*abdallah99
وهو يكرة المسيح وفداء المسيح
مين اللى قالك ان فيه حد هنا بيره المسيح*

*أنا لم أقصد المسيح كإسم 

ولكن المسيح الذي صُلب ليتمم الفداء وغفران الخطايا والذي مات وقام وهو الآن حي
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

احنا بنؤمن بكل الرسلو الكتب السماوية

المسيح ليس رسول كباقي الرسل لكن هو الله الظاهر في الجسد

ليس هناك كُتب ... الكتاب السماوي الوحيد هو الكتاب المقدس بعهديه
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

انتو بقى اللى مش بتؤمنو بـ .....

وما لزوم غير المسيح الذي ... فدى ... وخلَّص ... وكفَّر ... وأحيا ... وصالح الانسان مع الله ... وجعلنا نُثمر لمجد الله ... وضمن الحياة الابدية السعيدة معه ... *

ع*ب 1:3 
الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي
 رؤ 4:11  
انت مستحق ايها الرب ان تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة لانك انت خلقت كل الاشياء وهي بارادتك كائنة وخلقت*


----------



## انت الفادي (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



abdallah99 قال:


> مين اللى قالك ان فيه حد هنا بيره المسيح
> 
> احنا بنؤمن بكل الرسلو الكتب السماوية
> 
> انتو بقى اللى مش بتؤمنو بمحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم


عزيزي عبدالله99
اراك لم تعلق علي مشاركتي
عموما قولك في هذه المشاركة يدعوني ان اقول لك و بكل صراحة ان ايمانك بالرسل و الانبياء هو ايمان باطل.
يمكنك ان تقول انك تؤمن بوجود نبي اسمه موسي... لكنك لا تقدر ان تؤمن بموس كنبي لانك كي تؤمن يجب ان تكون قرأت اقوال موسي التي اوحا بها الله له.
فهل قرأت هذه الاقوال ؟؟؟
يمكنك ان تقول انك تؤمن بوجود نبي اسمه داؤد و لكنك  لا تقدر ان تقول  انك تؤمن بأقوال داؤد لانك لم تقرأها..
فأنت هو من عمل حلقة مفرغة و اخذ يلف و يدر حولها.
فمثلا يمكنني انا ان اقول اني اؤمن بأن توفيق الحكيم كاتب عظيم...
لاني قرأت له عدة كتب... و لكنك كيف تؤمن به ككاتب و علي قدرته علي الكتابة و انت لم تقرأ له؟؟
فأرجو التخلي عن هذا التشدق الاعمي..
كما في قولك انك تؤمن بالكتب المساوية في حد ذاته تناقض نفسك.
فأنت تدعي انها محرفة.. حسننا ..اذن هو غير موجود...فكيف اذن انت تؤمن به و انت لا تعرف ما به؟؟

بأمانة انا خلاص مرارتي اتفقعت.

و معلومة لك...الايمان بكل شئ دون علم هو ضرب من الجهل..
فلو فرضنا انك تقول انك تؤمن بموسي و كتابه.. فماذا سيكون منظرك اذا سألتك عن بعض اقوال موسي؟؟؟ او داؤد او اي نبي من الانبياء؟؟؟ حتقوللي معليش اصل الكتاب ضاع؟؟؟؟
يبقي بتؤمن بأيه قوللي.. بتؤمن بأيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بتؤمن انه نبي و خلاص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هي الحكاية سلق بيض ؟؟؟و لا هو كلام و خلاص ؟؟؟


----------



## coptic4ever (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*



			coptic4ever


وكما وعدت بمواصلة النقاش فى وقت لاحق .... وذكر اسباب كثيرة لعدم الوهية المسيح ........... طبعا هى كثيرة ولا استطيع حصرها ولكن سأذكر بعض منها 


انتم تقولون ان المسيح اله لأنه أبرأ أعمى .... وأوجد أذنين لأصم وبعض من ذلك القبيل ............

أنا أقول هل هذا يكفى لأن يكون المسيح اله ...... انا اقول لكم من المتحكم فى هذا الكون ..؟؟

من الله ؟؟؟ ام المسيح ؟؟؟؟ من الذى خلق هذا الكون الله ام المسيح ؟؟؟؟

وان كان المسيح اله لماذا ادخل نفسه فى احشاء امرأة ليولد وتحوم حوله تلك الشبهات ..؟؟؟

ان كان المسيح اله على حد زعمكم وأراد ان يتجسد أليس هو قادر ان يتجسد بدون تلك الشبهات ..؟؟


وان كان المسيح اله كما تزعمون لماذا لم يقوم بشىء عظيم مبهر خلق السماوات ... الارض الجبال


النجوم وغيره من الأشياء العظيمة العظيمة التى هى بحق من صنع الخالق الذى تنكرونه 



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

  الاخ اسكندرانى غنى النعمه ووافر السلام لشخصك الكريم
اولا تقبل اسفى مع احترامى لشخصك فى غيابى عن الرد
ثانياً
لقد بدات تجيبنى بالفعل على شكل اسئله تريد الاجابه وكان السؤال الاول



			انتم تقولون ان المسيح اله لأنه أبرأ أعمى .... وأوجد أذنين لأصم وبعض من ذلك القبيل ............
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اولاً ياصديقنا الغالى نحن لانؤمن بالوهية المسيح لمجرد معجزاته مهما كانت خارقه وفوق الطبيعه لن يكون هذا هو برهاننا الوحيد على الوهية المسيح ولكن لأن المسيح هو الكلمه المتجسد الذى اتحد مع انسان حتى يلبسنا معه عدم الموت واكبر دليل على تغيير السيد المسيح للارض ومصالحة الانسان مع الله يكفى بمراجعة العهد القديم وسترى بعينك شر الانسان كيف كان وكيف كان الله يعاقب الخطيه بالموت انظر كيف كان الزانى يدان وكيف كان القاتل يدان وكيف كان الحساب صارم وواعد لكل من يخطى وكيف كان  الشر ملئ الانسان والجميع زاغو وفسدو حتى انه لم يوجد من يعمل صلاح " ليس ولا واحد" وهذا ماجاء فى العهد القديم اذا المسيحى لم يكن ايمانه قائم على معجزات  المسيح فقط لان المعجزات امراً طبيعى وخصوصاُ لمثل شخص المسيح الله المتجسد 
ولكن نحن ننظر لنبوات العهد القديم وتحقيها بالحرف فى العهد الجديد ننظر الى التغير من العهد القديم حتى ماوصلنا اليه الان فى العهد الجديد ستجد بنفسك اوجه الاختلاف بين المسلمين والمسيحين فى حد رجم الزانى والزانيه فى حين انها وجدت فى العهد القديم ولكن نحن الان لانعترف به لان المغفره اصبحت فى كل ثانيه المغفره لاتريد ذبيحه مثل العهد القديم ومع الاخوه المسلمين 
فان العهد القديم يتفق مع الاخوه المسلمين فى نقطه هامه العهد القديم يطبق الشرع وهو اجرة الخطيه موت والاسلام هكذا العهد القديم انتظر خلاص المسيح ولكن لم يشاهده والمسلمين هكذا اعين ولكن لم تبصر
فاذا كان المسيح جاء ليكمل الناموس حتى يصالح الانسان مع الله حقاً بموته على الصليب لانه بموته اعطانا حياه فكيف الاسلام يتفق على وجود التوراه والانجيل وينكرهم فى نفس الوقت؟؟
الاجابه لان الاسلام لو شهد للقران والانجيل فاذاً لن يكون القران له اي شئ من الصحه لان القران جاء لينقض ام المسيح جاء ليكمل الناموس والناموس بموسى اعطى ام النعمه والخلاص فبيسوع المسيح صار
هل هذا يدعنا نركز على معجزات المسيح فقط ؟؟



			أنا أقول هل هذا يكفى لأن يكون المسيح اله ...... انا اقول لكم من المتحكم فى هذا الكون ..؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الله المثلث الاقانيم هو المتحكم فى الكون
الاب _ والكلمه(المسيح)_والروح القدس = اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم 




			من الله ؟؟؟ ام المسيح ؟؟؟؟ من الذى خلق هذا الكون الله ام المسيح ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

المقارنه اذا كان يوجد اختلاف بينهم ولكن الاثنين واحد
السؤال التالى



			وان كان المسيح اله لماذا ادخل نفسه فى احشاء امرأة ليولد وتحوم حوله تلك الشبهات ..؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الكلمه(المسيح) جاء للفداء وللخلاص وكان عليه ان يموت عوضاً عن البشر لان الانسان كان قد ملئه الشر واجرة الخطيه موت فاصبح المسيح ذبيحه كفاريه عن الكل ولكن بما ان الكلمه(المسيح) غير قابل للموت ولايموت اتخذ جسد الانسان القابل للموت وكما قلت لك بموت الكلمه( المسيح) صار لنا حياه وبهذا تمت المصالحه بين السمائيين والارضيين واصبح من بدل اجرة الخطيه موت اصبح لكل خطيه مغفره ولكل من يقع يقوم ومن يغرس يمد الله له يده مره اخرى لان المسيح اتحد بالجسد والجسد كان فساد ولكن بالمسيح قام من الظلمه الى النور ومن الفساد الى الافساد بل وصرنا ابناء الله...



			ان كان المسيح اله على حد زعمكم وأراد ان يتجسد أليس هو قادر ان يتجسد بدون تلك الشبهات ..؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الهنا صادق وحذرنا من انه سيكون لنا ضيق فى العالم وسنكون مبغضين من الكل من اجل اسمه واوصنا لئلا نضل لانه قال سياتى بعدى انبياء كذبه وماتقوله انت بانه شبهات هو لنا مجرد ضيق وهذا فرحنا العظيم ان نصير فى الضيق من اجل اسم المسيح لان الضيق يعطى لنا اكاليل وبركه ويزكى حياتنا 
وكما قال القديس ماراسحاق:
بمقدار الحزن والضيقة تكون التعزية،لأن الله لا يعطي موهبة كبيرة إلا بتجربة كبيرة ...
لذلك نحن نرحب عزيزى اسكندرانى بهذا الضيق (الشبهات)



			وان كان المسيح اله كما تزعمون لماذا لم يقوم بشىء عظيم مبهر خلق السماوات ... الارض الجبال
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الذى خلق الطير وكان يخلق فى القران بشهادته هو نفسه خالق السماوات والارض لان المسيح ازلى منذ البدء وهو كائن واقرب مثال للخلق فى العهد الجديد المولود اعمى فقد خلق له المسيح عينان لم تكن مجرد معجزه بل كانت قدره على الخلق لانه خلقهم من طين كما جاء فى العهد الجديد اى ان المسيح لم يصلى حتى لتتم هذه القدره كانت بمشيئته وبكل ارادته لانه هو وحده الخالق الاول والاخر والالف والياء البدايه والنهايه



			النجوم وغيره من الأشياء العظيمة العظيمة التى هى بحق من صنع الخالق الذى تنكرونه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ننكر الخالق؟
ارجو ان تفكر فى هذا السؤال قبل طرحه مره اخرى من الذى يتهرب من الخالق وينكره المسلم ام المسيحى ؟
من الذى انكر خالق الطير وقال انها كانت معجزه المسلم ام المسيح؟
من 
الذى انكر قوة المسيح على المعجزات وعلم الغيب ويقول القران ان علم الغيب لله وحده المسلم ام المسيحى ؟
الكثير والكثير والكثير ....الخ الخ
فلخالق الله والمسيح هو الله
والان قبل ان تطرح سؤالاً اخر فكر مره واحده بقلبك ثم دع عقلك يمنطق الامور ويوازنها واقراء الكتاب العهد القديم والجديد وانظر للتغيير وانظر لما نحن فيه من نعمه عن منذو قبل وانظر معنى التضحيه فى العهد الجديد ومعنى اللعنه اللتى حملها المسيح ومعنى الموت الذى حمله المسيح ليلبسنا عدم الموت وانظر الى كيف كان يغفر الخطايا عندما قال للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك ...
انظر للمسيح بذاته وتحقق فى ذاته وستجده امامك
فائض النعمه والسلام لنفوسكم
كونوا على الدوام معافين 
باسم الهنا الحى القدوس
من الان وكل اوان والى
 دهر الدهور
 امين*​


----------



## coptic4ever (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*


انت الفادي قال:



			عزيزي انا احاول فعلا ان ابسط لك الامر كي تفهمه.. لا غير..
و لكني سأترك المجال لاخي الحبيب coptic4ever حتي لا يتشتت الموضوع و يكون الحوار اوضح و مفهوم

بالفعل يجب ان يكون الحوار مرتفع و لكنه يجب ان يخاطب عقلية المتحاور الاخر ايضا و هذا ما قمت به انا عزيزي لا اكثر و لا اقل.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اشكرك على محبتك ونقاء قلبك الملئ بدفء المسيح والنير بمسكنه طالباً من الهنا الحى ان يعطيك المزيد من القوه والحكمه لتشهد فى كل وقت لاسمه القدوس
ولكن ارجو ان لا تترك الموضوع وان تكون رئيسياً فيه نظراً لحكمتك الكتابيه وعقلك الناضج 
غنى النعمه ووافر السلام لشخصك الحلو 
كن على الدوام معاف
 باسم الهنا القدوس
الان ودائماً والى
 الابد
 امين​*


----------



## انت الفادي (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



coptic4ever قال:


> *
> اشكرك على محبتك ونقاء قلبك الملئ بدفء المسيح والنير بمسكنه طالباً من الهنا الحى ان يعطيك المزيد من القوه والحكمه لتشهد فى كل وقت لاسمه القدوس
> ولكن ارجو ان لا تترك الموضوع وان تكون رئيسياً فيه نظراً لحكمتك الكتابيه وعقلك الناضج
> غنى النعمه ووافر السلام لشخصك الحلو
> ...



حبيبي قبطي الي الابد
ربنا يبارك حياتك استاذي.. ده انا تلميذك و اتعلم منك..انا حاكون موجود كمتفرج و اكيد حاتابع الموضو ع الجميل ده..
ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يجعلها مثمرة


----------



## coptic4ever (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



انت الفادي قال:


> حبيبي قبطي الي الابد
> ربنا يبارك حياتك استاذي.. ده انا تلميذك و اتعلم منك..انا حاكون موجود كمتفرج و اكيد حاتابع الموضو ع الجميل ده..
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يجعلها مثمرة



*اشكرك ياحلى غالى فى الرب يسوع على كلماتك المحبه طالباً من الله ان يقوى ذلك الرابط الاخوى بالحب وان يسقنا من ينبوع الروح القدس لكى تكن لن حياه وليكون لنا افضل 
ولكن ... اين الاخ اسكندرانى ؟
عمتاً نطلب ايضاً من الله ان يهبه روح الوعى والتفكير والحكمه حتى يدرك ماحوله من نعم مختفيه عن عينيه 
فائض النعمه والبركه لنفوسكم
كونوا على الدوام معافين
 باسم الهنا الحى القدوس
امين​*


----------



## اسكندرانى (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



coptic4ever قال:


> *اشكرك ياحلى غالى فى الرب يسوع على كلماتك المحبه طالباً من الله ان يقوى ذلك الرابط الاخوى بالحب وان يسقنا من ينبوع الروح القدس لكى تكن لن حياه وليكون لنا افضل
> ولكن ... اين الاخ اسكندرانى ؟
> عمتاً نطلب ايضاً من الله ان يهبه روح الوعى والتفكير والحكمه حتى يدرك ماحوله من نعم مختفيه عن عينيه
> فائض النعمه والبركه لنفوسكم
> ...




coptic4ever



وافر التحية وجزيل الشكر انا متابع لردودكم وسأواصل الرد فى وقت لاحق
لانى فى هذه الفترة مشغول جدا فأرجو أن تعذرونى


تحياتى الى


coptic4ever


وفريد


وفادى


وكل من يتابع معنا


----------



## coptic4ever (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*


اسكندرانى قال:



coptic4ever



وافر التحية وجزيل الشكر انا متابع لردودكم وسأواصل الرد فى وقت لاحق
لانى فى هذه الفترة مشغول جدا فأرجو أن تعذرونى


تحياتى الى


coptic4ever


وفريد


وفادى


وكل من يتابع معنا

أنقر للتوسيع...


الاهم هو الاطمئنان على صحتك الغاليه ونتمنى ان يكون المانع عن تواجدك معنا خيراً ونطلب من الله ان يعيدك الى موضوعنا مره اخرى سالماً محفوظاً
سلام ونعمه لشخصك 
وللحديث باقيه....... 
*​


----------



## alabyad (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

الاخ اسكندرانى انا بطنى وجعتنى منك 
اين ردودك واين الدلائل واين واين واين 
فى القريب 
فى المستقبل سوف اتى لكم بالرد 
ان كنت لست اهلا للنقاش فلا تناقش يا اخى المسلم
اما ما قد اتيت به من القرأن فهم لن يعترفوا به لانهم لن يكون على هواهم 
اما الوعود التى تقولها فلا قيمة لها 
ااتى بالرد والدليل او انسحب ولا داعى للاعذار 
وشكرا 
اما بالنسبة  للقول الذى يقول ان موسوعة الوكبيديا موسوعة التزيف 
يثبت اننا على حق وراجع منتدى سير القديسين 
معجزة نقل جبل المقطم 
اما تجسد المسيح فى صورة بشر لاثبات قدرتة او خلافة كلام غير منطقى 
ام الخلاص المزعوم فلا معنى له واما الغفران فانتم ادرى بصكوك الغفران 
وامابالنسبة لحكاية الايمان التى ذكرها انت الفادى 
وهل رأت الله فى صورة المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وما هيى قواعد ايمانك بالوهيته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اانت فعلا سمعته يتكلم بين الناس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اانت فعلا رأيت معجزاته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت قرأت فقط وسمعت من الناس وتعلمت هذا فى كنيستك فلا تعلق 
على ايمان احد لان ايمانك انت ايضا منقول 
وهل لو قرأت انا العهد القديم والجديد اكون مؤمن بيسوعكم
هل لمجرد القرأة أؤمن 
انت تعرف القرأن جيدا هل انت مؤمن به 
اما حكاية المرارة ده عادى يعنى ياما هتقابل ناس وتشوف


----------



## coptic4ever (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*



			الاخ اسكندرانى انا بطنى وجعتنى منك 
اين ردودك واين الدلائل واين واين واين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بغض النظر عن انكم مسلمين زى بعض بس احنا منسمحش اننا نكون بنتناقش مع حد وحد تانى يهينه مهما كانت معلوماته ضعيفه او كانت محتاجه تصحيح وبعدين يااستاذى الفاضل مادام حضرتك زعلان كده كن ممكن بدون ماتهينه وتحرجه تصحح وراه باسلوب كويس ولائق 






			ان كنت لست اهلا للنقاش فلا تناقش يا اخى المسلم
اما ما قد اتيت به من القرأن فهم لن يعترفوا به لانهم لن يكون على هواهم 
اما الوعود التى تقولها فلا قيمة لها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مازال اسلوبك يعتبر بيقلل من شانه و لايصح ان تقول هذا ولفت نظرى بعد كل هذا التوبيخ ان تقول له" يااخى " هل الاهانه علامة الاخوه!!
عمتاً انا اسف للاخ اسكندرانى بالنيابه عنك ومنتظر انه يكمل موضوعه زى مابدء ومش عيب لما نتعلم ونعرف....





			اما بالنسبة للقول الذى يقول ان موسوعة الوكبيديا موسوعة التزيف 
يثبت اننا على حق وراجع منتدى سير القديسين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا صحيح ياستاذى كلامك صح مخطوطات ويكبيديا قصدى موسوعة ويكيبيديا هى مرجع اساسى وصادق لكل باحث اشكرك على معلوماتك القيمه ....





			اما تجسد المسيح فى صورة بشر لاثبات قدرتة او خلافة كلام غير منطقى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


صدقنى ياعزيزى عمرك ماهتقتنع بحد الا لما تعشره لو كنت عرفت ربن وعشت حياة العشرة معاه كنت هتعرف ان الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله وهتلاقى انه كلام منطقى وانا مش هشرحلك حاجه لانى شرحتها للاخ اسكندرانى قبل كده ممكن تقرا او ممكن تدور لو عايز تعرف لكن انت داخل تناقض وبس...
وعمتاً فرصه سعيده





			وهل رأت الله فى صورة المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وما هيى قواعد ايمانك بالوهيته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اانت فعلا سمعته يتكلم بين الناس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اانت فعلا رأيت معجزاته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طوبى لمن امن ولم يرى 
من الصعب ان ترى الله بعينك لكن من السهل ان تعاين الله بقلبك 
وكمال يقول الكتاب يابنى اعطنى قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقى
وسؤال هل رايت نبى القران؟؟ 





			انت قرأت فقط وسمعت من الناس وتعلمت هذا فى كنيستك فلا تعلق 
على ايمان احد لان ايمانك انت ايضا منقول 
وهل لو قرأت انا العهد القديم والجديد اكون مؤمن بيسوعكم
هل لمجرد القرأة أؤمن 
انت تعرف القرأن جيدا هل انت مؤمن به
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل يوجد معنى اوضح للايمان المنقول !!!





			وهل لو قرأت انا العهد القديم والجديد اكون مؤمن بيسوعكم
هل لمجرد القرأة أؤمن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ممكن اقرا الكتاب المقدس بطريقتين 1-  بهدف النقض والجدال فى نصوصه
2- او بهدف المعرفه والتوضيح
فيصعب حينئذ انك تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس وانت غير  مقتنع بيه وكل ماتريده هو اثبات انه محرف او ..الخ
ولكن ليكن قلبك قبل عينيك وليكن فكرك قبل اذنيك
بهذا تؤمن ... 





			انت تعرف القرأن جيدا هل انت مؤمن به
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


القران مش للميسيحيين ولكن للاخوه المسلمين
ولكن نؤمن بالتوراه لان كلام الله لايتغير
ااسف لو كان كلامى غامض شويه....


سلام ونعمه لنفوسكم......​*


----------



## alabyad (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

اما كلامى عن الاخ اسكندرانى فهو لا يخصك انت 
لانه قادر على الرد عن نفسة فلا داعى لان تنحشر وتتاسف له نيابة عنى 
اما بالنسبة لردودى التى تحذف فى جميع ارجاء المنتدى 
فلا تعليق 
اما بالنسبة لموضوعنا هذا 
والذى قد تناولتة انت بالقص واللصق من كلامى فهو لا يهمنى 
اما عن الوهية يسوع 
فانا لا ارى اى سبب لان يتنازل اله ويتجسد بشر 
ولن ازيد فى كلامى كثير انا فى اسلامى تعلمت شئ بسيط
(( ان كل مستحدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة فى النار))
ولتعلم جيدا انى اتعجب عليكم على طريقة التفكير والتحوير التى قد اصبحت منهجكم فى الحوار 
وهل لو اقتبست شئ من الانجيل اعتبرة دليل على عدم الالوهية الن تحورة 
ومع هذا اقول هل هذا ربكم 
((1 أَمَّا يَسُوعُ قَبْلَ عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ، وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآبِ، إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى. 2 فَحِينَ كَانَ الْعَشَاءُ، وَقَدْ أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي قَلْبِ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ، 3 يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى يَدَيْهِ، وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ خَرَجَ، وَإِلَى اللهِ يَمْضِي، 4 قَامَ عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ، وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ، وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا، 5 ثُمَّ صَبَّ مَاءً فِي مِغْسَل، وَابْتَدَأَ يَغْسِلُ أَرْجُلَ التَّلاَمِيذِ وَيَمْسَحُهَا بِالْمِنْشَفَةِ الَّتِي كَانَ مُتَّزِرًا بِهَا. 6 فَجَاءَ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ. فَقَالَ لَهُ ذَاكَ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، أَنْتَ تَغْسِلُ رِجْلَيَّ!» 7 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«لَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنْتَ الآنَ مَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ، وَلكِنَّكَ سَتَفْهَمُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ». 8 قَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ:«لَنْ تَغْسِلَ رِجْلَيَّ أَبَدًا!» أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ:«إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أَغْسِلُكَ فَلَيْسَ لَكَ مَعِي نَصِيبٌ». 9 قَالَ لَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، لَيْسَ رِجْلَيَّ فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضًا يَدَيَّ وَرَأْسِي».)) يوحنا 13
هل هذا كلامى انا 
هل انا من دسستة على الانجيل 
هل انا من اوحى الى به ام يوحنا 
الم يكن رسول يوحى اليه حسب كلامكم 
اليست هذه دليل على عدم الالوهية ((3 يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى يَدَيْهِ، وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ خَرَجَ، وَإِلَى اللهِ يَمْضِي، ))
والا لماذا كان ذكر يسوع على انه فرد من عند الله خرج واليه يمضى 
وهل يتعرى رب امام تلاميذة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولماذا يتعرى بهذا الشكل الفاضح وماذا اراد ان يثبت بهذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اتستطيع انت ايها الانسان ان تتعرى لكى تثبت حجة دينية لاحد 
او ان تعلمة قواعد واسس دينية واى قاعدة تحتاج هذا من اله 
وانا اعلم الرد مسبقا وهذا هو 
(( فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ، فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ، ))
هل تفعلون هذا وهيا اوامر الرب
وما معنى ان يقول الرب هذه الكلمة وما هيا الدلالة 
 16 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ، وَلاَ رَسُولٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ مُرْسِلِهِ.
هل هناك انسان ارسلة الرب اعظم من ربة 
وهل اجله اكثر من ربى اذا كان الرب هو من قال 
هل كان يسوع خائفا من الموت ام انه كان يسعى له تأمل معى هذه
(( 27 اَلآنَ نَفْسِي قَدِ اضْطَرَبَتْ. وَمَاذَا أَقُولُ؟ أَيُّهَا الآبُ نَجِّنِي مِنْ هذِهِ السَّاعَةِ؟. وَلكِنْ لأَجْلِ هذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هذِهِ السَّاعَةِ )) يوحنا 12
هل كان يريد فعلا ان يخلص البشر ام انه كان يخشى الموت 
واذا كان هذا بحال الانجيل تضارب وتضاد 
فهل تنتظر منى ان اؤمن به كيف يا يسدى 
والايات كثيرة وكثيرة ولن افسر الا بما تراة عينى ولن افهم الابما تنطق به الايات 
ولن استخدم غير قواعد اللغة العربية 
هل المسيح اله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا تتعجبوا عندما تروها هل تعلمون لماذا لانها تخالف طبيعة البشر بكل مقياس 
اله بشر او بشر اله 
او كما تعلمنا منكم لاهوت فى ناسوت او ناسوت فى لاهوت 
او كما تدعونها كلمة الرب 
او او او المعانى المشابهه كثيرة وما اكثر استعمالها 
وانى انتظر 
ولعل انتظارى لن يطول


----------



## fredyyy (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*alabyad 

اما كلامى ... فهو لا يخصك انت 

من المعروف نحن في منتدى الكنيسة 

وأي مسيحي له حق الرد على أي ضيف (دون أدني تعليق منك)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اما بالنسبة لردودى التى تحذف فى جميع ارجاء المنتدى 
فلا تعليق 

لا لا  .... يوجد تعليق .....

إننا نحافظ على نقاء ونظافة وفائدة الطعام المُقدم في هذا المنتدي

(إذا دخل بيتي شخص وقدم لأولادي طعام ورأيت أنه غير صالح 

من حقي رفع هذا الطعام من أمامهم للحفاظ على صحتهم )

أرجو أن تكون قد فهمت المعنى من حذف المشاركات عديمة الفائدة
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اما عن الوهية يسوع 
فانا لا ارى اى سبب لان يتنازل اله ويتجسد بشر 

إحتفظ برؤ يتك لنفسك 

فإن كنت تُحب شرب السم ... فلا داعي لأن تسقيه للجميع
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

....تعلمت شئ بسيط (( ان كل مستحدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة فى النار))

المستحدثة أتت بعد المسيحية (أي حديثة بالنسبة للمسيحية)

وأنت تبعتها ... وحكمت على نفسك بالذهاب الى النار

إخترتها لنفسك ... مبروك عليك النار ...... ولا عزاء للهالكين
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وهل لو اقتبست شئ من الانجيل اعتبرة دليل على عدم الالوهية الن تحورة 

لاهوت المسيح جوهر الكتاب المقدس والمسيحية 

فأنت تريد أن تطفأ الشمس بكوب من الماء (شئ مضحك)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ومع هذا اقول هل هذا ربكم ((1 أَمَّا يَسُوعُ قَبْلَ عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ، وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآبِ، إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى. 2...3 يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى يَدَيْهِ، وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ خَرَجَ، وَإِلَى اللهِ يَمْضِي، 4 قَامَ عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ، وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ، وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا، 5 ثُمَّ صَبَّ مَاءً فِي مِغْسَل، وَابْتَدَأَ يَغْسِلُ أَرْجُلَ التَّلاَمِيذِ وَيَمْسَحُهَا 

ولماذا يتعرى بهذا الشكل الفاضح وماذا اراد ان يثبت بهذا ؟

الكتاب لا يقصد التعري الذي يدور بالذهن النجس 

لكن المقصود خلع الرداء 

اراد ان يثبت بهذا ...... إقرأ الآية :
يوحنا :13
 13  انتم تدعونني معلّما وسيّدا وحسنا تقولون لاني انا كذلك.
 14  فان كنت وانا السيد والمعلّم قد غسلت ارجلكم فانتم يجب عليكم ان يغسل بعضكم ارجل بعض.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اتستطيع انت ايها الانسان ان تتعرى لكى تثبت حجة دينية لاحد 
او ان تعلمة قواعد واسس دينية واى قاعدة تحتاج هذا من اله 

ليس تعري يا صاحب الفكر النجس .... 

ولا يعني خلع الملابس التحتية 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هل كان يسوع خائفا من الموت ام انه كان يسعى له تأمل معى هذه(( 27 اَلآنَ نَفْسِي قَدِ اضْطَرَبَتْ. وَمَاذَا أَقُولُ؟ أَيُّهَا الآبُ نَجِّنِي مِنْ هذِهِ السَّاعَةِ؟. وَلكِنْ لأَجْلِ هذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هذِهِ السَّاعَةِ )) يوحنا 12
لم يكن خائفاً من الموت ... 

لكن نفسه الإنسانية إضطربت لأنه سيواجه الله في عدله وهو حامل خطايا البشرية في جسده ليرد لله ما سلبه الإنسان
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

واذا كان هذا بحال الانجيل تضارب وتضاد 

ليس بالانجيل تضارب وتضاد  .... ولكن هذا قِصر فهمك
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هل المسيح اله ؟

المسيح هو الله (ثوابت) قابلة للتفسير ولا تقبل التشكيك
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اله بشر او بشر اله 
او كما تعلمنا منكم لاهوت فى ناسوت او ناسوت فى لاهوت 

ليس كل هذا .... المسيح هو الله المتجسد*


----------



## انت الفادي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*



alabyad قال:


> اما كلامى عن الاخ اسكندرانى فهو لا يخصك انت
> لانه قادر على الرد عن نفسة فلا داعى لان تنحشر وتتاسف له نيابة عنى


ما تيجي تاخدنا قلمين و تريح نفسك؟؟؟
انت كتبت الكلام ده في مكان عام يعني كل انسان بيقراه..و من حق كل انسان يرد عليك كمان. لكن لو كنت عايز تعمل الكلام ده خاص كنت بعتله رسالة علي الخاص.




alabyad قال:


> اما بالنسبة لردودى التى تحذف فى جميع ارجاء المنتدى
> فلا تعليق


غلطان و عينك قوية كمان؟؟؟ لما انت عمال تهتش شمال ويمين في المنتدي و لغاية دلوقتي لم نجد جملة مفيدة منك واحدة..



alabyad قال:


> اما بالنسبة لموضوعنا هذا
> والذى قد تناولتة انت بالقص واللصق من كلامى فهو لا يهمنى


يا رب ارحم...يعني انت عايز تكتب اليعجبك و مش عايز حد يرد عليك؟؟ تكتيم افواه يعني ولا ايه نظامك انت؟ بس بصراحة انت كلامك فعلا مش مهم.



alabyad قال:


> اما عن الوهية يسوع
> فانا لا ارى اى سبب لان يتنازل اله ويتجسد بشر
> ولن ازيد فى كلامى كثير انا فى اسلامى تعلمت شئ بسيط
> (( ان كل مستحدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة فى النار))


من انت حتي تري سبب من عدمه؟؟ و احسن انك ما تتكلمش خالص.. اما ما تعلمته من اسلامك هذا فهو لك و عليك يا عزيزي و ليس لنا.. احتفظ بأرئك لنفسك.. لو عندك حاجة مفيدة يبقي اتكلم.. ما عندكش يبقي نقطنا بسكاتك.



alabyad قال:


> ولتعلم جيدا انى اتعجب عليكم على طريقة التفكير والتحوير التى قد اصبحت منهجكم فى الحوار
> وهل لو اقتبست شئ من الانجيل اعتبرة دليل على عدم الالوهية الن تحورة


نحن من نستعجب منك عزيزي.. فعلي الاقل نحن نفكر و ربما نخطئ و ربما نصيب و لكنك لا تفكر اصلا.
المثل بيقول نص العمي و لا العمي كله.




alabyad قال:


> ومع هذا اقول هل هذا ربكم
> ((1 أَمَّا يَسُوعُ قَبْلَ عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ، وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآبِ، إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى. 2 فَحِينَ كَانَ الْعَشَاءُ، وَقَدْ أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي قَلْبِ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ، 3 يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى يَدَيْهِ، وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ خَرَجَ، وَإِلَى اللهِ يَمْضِي، 4 قَامَ عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ، وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ، وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا، 5 ثُمَّ صَبَّ مَاءً فِي مِغْسَل، وَابْتَدَأَ يَغْسِلُ أَرْجُلَ التَّلاَمِيذِ وَيَمْسَحُهَا بِالْمِنْشَفَةِ الَّتِي كَانَ مُتَّزِرًا بِهَا. 6 فَجَاءَ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ. فَقَالَ لَهُ ذَاكَ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، أَنْتَ تَغْسِلُ رِجْلَيَّ!» 7 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«لَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنْتَ الآنَ مَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ، وَلكِنَّكَ سَتَفْهَمُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ». 8 قَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ:«لَنْ تَغْسِلَ رِجْلَيَّ أَبَدًا!» أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ:«إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أَغْسِلُكَ فَلَيْسَ لَكَ مَعِي نَصِيبٌ». 9 قَالَ لَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، لَيْسَ رِجْلَيَّ فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضًا يَدَيَّ وَرَأْسِي».)) يوحنا 13
> هل هذا كلامى انا
> هل انا من دسستة على الانجيل
> هل انا من اوحى الى به ام يوحنا



انت بتسأل علي اساس احنا بننكر الكلام ده ولا ايه ؟؟
انا اقر لك الان اننا نعترف و نفخر بكل كلمة موجودة في الكتاب المقدس.



alabyad قال:


> الم يكن رسول يوحى اليه حسب كلامكم
> اليست هذه دليل على عدم الالوهية ((3 يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى يَدَيْهِ، وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ خَرَجَ، وَإِلَى اللهِ يَمْضِي، ))


للقارئ الواعي و الفاهم هذا دليل علي الهيته يا عزيزي و ليس العكس.. فالله دفع اليه كل شئ... هل قرأت هذه الكلمة؟؟؟ كل شئ بلا استثناء.
ثم قال لك انه من عند الله خرج و الي الله يمضي. فهل كلامك الذي يخرج من فمك ليس هو كلامك او خارج من فمك و لا خرج من فم ابن الجيران؟؟؟؟و اليس الكلام الخارج من فمك يعود اليك ام يعود الي ابن الجيران؟؟ ما تشغل مخك شوية يا غالي.




alabyad قال:


> والا لماذا كان ذكر يسوع على انه فرد من عند الله خرج واليه يمضى


جبت كلمة فرد دي من فين يا مدلس يا محرف؟؟؟؟؟ النص امامك و انت الذي نقله.. فأين كلمة فرد هذه؟؟؟




alabyad قال:


> وهل يتعرى رب امام تلاميذة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ولماذا يتعرى بهذا الشكل الفاضح وماذا اراد ان يثبت بهذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اتستطيع انت ايها الانسان ان تتعرى لكى تثبت حجة دينية لاحد
> او ان تعلمة قواعد واسس دينية واى قاعدة تحتاج هذا من اله


يا جاهل يا جهول يا مجهال.. من قال لك انه تعري؟؟؟ اين كلمة تعري هذه في النص؟؟؟ عمال تضيف في كلام من عندك و تألف و تحرف علي كيفك؟؟؟ اين نص التعري هذا؟؟؟ يقول لك خلع ثيابه... هل خلع الثوب هو تعري؟؟؟؟ اما انك جاهل فعلا.. في اية في الكتاب المقدس بتقول:[Q-BIBLE]
* 40 وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا.*[/Q-BIBLE]

 ايه معني الكلام ده؟؟؟ معناه ان هناك شئ اسمه ثوب و هناك شئ اسمه رداء.. فالثوب هو الثوب الخاردي الذي يرتديه الانسان من الخارج.. اما الرداء فهو مثل الثوب و يرتديه الانسان تحت الثوب... فهمت؟؟؟ اكيد لسه.




alabyad قال:


> وانا اعلم الرد مسبقا وهذا هو
> (( فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ، فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ، ))
> هل تفعلون هذا وهيا اوامر الرب


نعم نفعل هذا الي يومنا هذا و سنعمله دائما... فهذا يعلمنا التواضع لانه من اتضع ارتفع.



> وما معنى ان يقول الرب هذه الكلمة وما هيا الدلالة
> 16 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ، وَلاَ رَسُولٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ مُرْسِلِهِ.
> هل هناك انسان ارسلة الرب اعظم من ربة


انت اكيد بتفهم بالمقلوب... عن من يتحدث السيد المسيح؟؟؟
عن العبد و السيد.. فلا العبد افضل من السيد و السيد افضل من العبد.. و لا رسول ( المبعوث برسالة من شخص الي شخص اخر) اعظم من مرسله(الشخص صاحب الرسالة المبعوثة) يعني بمعني اخر... لا ساعي البريد اعظم من صاحب الخطاب المرسل و لا صاحب الخطاب المرسل اعظم من ساعي البريد.. فهمت؟؟؟ اكيد لسه.



> هل كان يسوع خائفا من الموت ام انه كان يسعى له تأمل معى هذه
> (( 27 اَلآنَ نَفْسِي قَدِ اضْطَرَبَتْ. وَمَاذَا أَقُولُ؟ أَيُّهَا الآبُ نَجِّنِي مِنْ هذِهِ السَّاعَةِ؟. وَلكِنْ لأَجْلِ هذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هذِهِ السَّاعَةِ )) يوحنا 12
> هل كان يريد فعلا ان يخلص البشر ام انه كان يخشى الموت



ليس خوفا يا عزيزي.. بل هو اضطربت نفسه للعزاب القادم.. و لقسوة البشر و قسوة قلوبهم.. فهو عالم ما سيحدث.. اضطربت نفسه للدينونة الاتية علي اليهود و اورشليم.. محبته لا تنفي عدله و رحمته.. فهو يحزن عندما يخطئ الخاطي.. و هو يفرح بخلاص الخاطئ..



> واذا كان هذا بحال الانجيل تضارب وتضاد
> فهل تنتظر منى ان اؤمن به كيف يا يسدى
> والايات كثيرة وكثيرة ولن افسر الا بما تراة عينى ولن افهم الابما تنطق به الايات
> ولن استخدم غير قواعد اللغة العربية


التضارب ده في دماغك انت مش في كتابنا.
يعني بالعربي انت مش عايز تشغل مخك.. و داخل المنتدي محضر السؤال و الاجابة ايضا و كله تحصيل حاصل يعني..
احنا اثبتنا لك الان ان فهمك لكل الايات بلا استثناء هو خاطئ.. حتي في فهمك لاية ليس عبد اعظم من سيده ولا رسول اعظم من مرسله انت فهمتها غلط...يعني ابسط الايات انت ما فهمتهاش..ليه؟؟؟ علشان الباشا حضرتك داخل محضر الاجابة في دماغك و متمسك بيها... حتي لو كانت خطاء بس هو عناد وخلاص.. طيب روح عاند في مكان تاني.. هنا المنتدي لكل فاهم و باحث عن الفهم.. و ليس لامثالك من لا يريدون الفهم و لا يبحثون عنه.



> هل المسيح اله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نعم هو اله و ابن الله و الكلمة و المخلص و المسيا و و و و و المسميات كثيرة و لكنك لن تفهم لانك لا تريد ان تفهم.



> لا تتعجبوا عندما تروها هل تعلمون لماذا لانها تخالف طبيعة البشر بكل مقياس
> اله بشر او بشر اله
> او كما تعلمنا منكم لاهوت فى ناسوت او ناسوت فى لاهوت
> او كما تدعونها كلمة الرب
> ...



ده طبعا علي اساس ان احنا مش عارفين نجاوبك..عزيزي.. اقرأ الموضوع و انت تعرف ان احنا ردينا علي كل سائل و بالتفصيل.. و من له عقل للفهم فليفهم.

بصراحة انا شاعر ان كلامك كله هو النزع الاخير لمحتضر..
فأري انك متشبث بأفكارك بطريقة عصبية و ليست طريقة الواثق من افكاره.. فهذا ان دل فهو يدل علي انه هناك صراع يدور في داخلك و عقل يحاول ان يطرده بهذه الانفعالات.

ربنا ينور بصيرتك و يهديك.


----------



## alabyad (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

 من كلام الاستاذ الاول 
((لكن نفسه الإنسانية إضطربت لأنه سيواجه الله في عدله وهو حامل خطايا البشرية في 
جسده ليرد لله ما سلبه الإنسان)) 
نعم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وضح لو سمحت يعنى ايه هو بردة مش اله ولا ايه فلماذا الاضطراب 

وما هو ما يستطيع انسان ان يسلبة من الله
وهل الله عاجز عن ان يمنع انسان ان يتطاول عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا اثبت انه ليس اله وانتم من كلامكم تؤيدون قولى فهل من تفسير للجملة 

انت الفادى القلمين مش للى زيك 
ولعلى انقل هذه لك من كلامك 
((ليس خوفا يا عزيزي.. بل هو اضطربت نفسه للعزاب القادم.. و لقسوة البشر و قسوة قلوبهم.. فهو عالم ما سيحدث.. اضطربت نفسه للدينونة الاتية علي اليهود و اورشليم.. محبته لا تنفي عدله و رحمته.. فهو يحزن عندما يخطئ الخاطي.. و هو يفرح بخلاص الخاطئ))
من هذا الذى يخشى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اى حزن تشير اليه واى محبة فى قلوب متحجرة رات الاله وقتلته 
واى خلاص هذا المنتقص اليس لازاما على اله ان يغفر لبشر اتى هو اليهم سعيا 
واى عدل فى هذا الذى يحدث اى عدل فى صلب يسوع كلمة الله  او الله المتجسد 
واى عدل ان يحدث هذا ثم يخرج من البشر الذين خلصهمالله ينكرون صلبة 
ونحن نعلم انه بالصلب خلصت البشرية 
ولكن من ماذا من خطية موروثة ام من خطايا اتية


----------



## fredyyy (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*alabyad 

((لكن نفسه الإنسانية إضطربت لأنه سيواجه الله في عدله وهو حامل خطايا البشرية في جسده ليرد لله ما سلبه الإنسان)) 
وضح لو سمحت يعنى ايه هو بردة مش اله ولا ايه فلماذا الاضطراب 

لعُظم مقدار الدين ... وقوة عدل الله ... ومقدار كراهية الله للخطية
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وما هو ما يستطيع انسان ان يسلبة من الله
وهل الله عاجز عن ان يمنع انسان ان يتطاول عليه ؟

الإنسان سلب حق الله في العبادة والطاعة
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اى حزن تشير اليه واى محبة فى قلوب متحجرة رات الاله وقتلته 

لقد أثبت الانسان كراهيته لله في قتل المسيح من جهه

وأثبتوا حب عداوتهم لله ... وحاجتهم الى المُصالح من جهه أخرى
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

واى خلاص هذا المنتقص

الخلاص ليس منتقص بل كان كاملا (حاسب في كلامك. فأنت تتحدث عن الله)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اليس لازاما على اله ان يغفر لبشر اتى هو اليهم سعيا 

الله يغفر للبشر على حساب من يؤمن بعمله النيابي على الصليب
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

واى عدل فى هذا الذى يحدث اى عدل فى صلب يسوع كلمة الله او الله المتجسد 
واى عدل ان يحدث هذا ثم يخرج من البشر الذين خلصهمالله ينكرون صلبة 

هذا قانون الله وهذا هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص من دينونة الله 

عدل الله تم في صليب المسيح ( 1بط 2:24  الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر.الذي بجلدته شفيتم.)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ونحن نعلم انه بالصلب خلصت البشرية 
ولكن من ماذا من خطية موروثة ام من خطايا اتية 

تم الخلاص من الخطايا السالفة والآتية ... لأن دم المسيح يكفي لذلك*


----------



## alabyad (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم 
نعم ده مش رد على السؤال
((--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

alabyad 

((لكن نفسه الإنسانية إضطربت لأنه سيواجه الله في عدله وهو حامل خطايا البشرية في جسده ليرد لله ما سلبه الإنسان)) 
وضح لو سمحت يعنى ايه هو بردة مش اله ولا ايه فلماذا الاضطراب 

لعُظم مقدار الدين ... وقوة عدل الله ... ومقدار كراهية الله للخطية
عايز تفسير افهمة يا اخ ده هو معنى الجملة من سيذهب ليقابل من بخطايا من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مين؟ ها سؤال واضح هل هو الله ذاهب ليقابل الله بخطايا بشر اقترفوها ضد الله ؟؟؟؟
وجملتك لا تعنى شئ مما فى الجملة السابقة 
وسؤالى للمرة الثانية 
من ذهب ليقابل من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واشكرك مرة اخرى لحوارك الممتع


----------



## fredyyy (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*alabyad 
((لكن نفسه الإنسانية إضطربت لأنه سيواجه الله في عدله وهو حامل خطايا البشرية في جسده ليرد لله ما سلبه الإنسان)) 
وضح لو سمحت يعنى ايه هو بردة مش اله ولا ايه فلماذا الاضطراب* 

*المسيح ذهب الى الصليب ليقدم نفسه كالإنسان الكامل ذبيحة كفارية 

لذلك نفسة إضطربت ... ولكن في ذات الوقت بلاهتة كان يملأ السماء والأرض
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لعُظم مقدار الدين ... وقوة عدل الله ... ومقدار كراهية الله للخطية
عايز تفسير افهمة يا اخ ده هو معنى الجملة من سيذهب ليقابل من بخطايا من ؟

الثلاث عبارات توضح سبب إضطراب نفسه الإنسانية 

ذهب ليواجه عدالة الله التي تقضي بموت كل من يحمل خطية

وكان المسيح حملاً في جسده كل خطايا العالم 

ملحوظة : (لا يستفيد من عمل المسيح إلا الذي يؤمن بعمله على الصليب)*


----------



## فريد عابدين (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*سيدي الفاضل *
*الموضوع يتكلم عن شىء و انت تتتكلم عن شىء اخر *
*ثانيا من قوانين القسم ان لاتتكلم الا بدون دليل نصي و تفسير مسيحي للنص*
*اما الكلام العائم فمرفوض *


*AVADA CADAVRA *


----------



## fredyyy (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

*alfreoony
لمسيح ذهب للصليب ام ذهب لله اوليس هو نفسة الله *

*المسيح مات على الصليب بجسده الإنساني وليس بلاهوته
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هل عدل الله يقتضى ان يحمل وزر البشر اجمعين يسوع وحدة 

هذا ما فعله المسيح بإرادته ولم يُجبره أحد على ذلك

هل يغضبك أن المسيح أبرأني أمام الله (أمرك عجيب)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

واذا كان هو نفسة الله فلماذا الاضطراب ولما هل الالام اقوى من كونة اله 

المسيح ذهب الى الصليب ليقدم نفسه كالإنسان الكامل ذبيحة كفارية 

لذلك نفسة إضطربت ... ولكن في ذات الوقت بلاهتة كان يملأ السماء والأرض

عُظم مقدار الدين ... وقوة عدل الله ... ومقدار كراهية الله للخطية

توضح سبب إضطراب نفسه الإنسانية 

ذهب ليواجه عدالة الله التي تقضي بموت كل من يحمل خطية

وكان المسيح حملاً في جسده كل خطايا العالم لذا مات بدل منا 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الم يكن قادر ان يخلص بلا صلب وعذاب  ولا تجسد ولا خلافة 

هذا هو قانون الله ... أن يموت الخاطي (لأن الخطية كانت في حق الله)

أو يموت ما ينوب عنه (المسيح أخذ مكاننا) لذا مات كي نحيا نحن

ملحوظة : البديل يجب أن يكون بلا خطية (وهكذا كان المسيح)*


----------



## فريد عابدين (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*


####################################
#################################### 

لما تتكلم إتكلم بدليل ودع الآراء الصبيانية على جنب 
(غالبا إكذوبة دافنشي كود مآثره عليك)

Anestas!a


----------



## فريد عابدين (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون المسيح انسانا ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه انه اله؟*

اطرح سؤالك بطريقة اكثر ادبا 
وبلاش كلمات ياعيني وضحك عليهم  و الكلام  دة 
وياريت تقرا الموضوع شوية بتأني 

Athanasius


----------

